# Need for Speed-Underground 3



## meik19081999 (4. April 2013)

Hallo Com.
Was wäre eure Meinung wenn ein Nfs-ug3 kommen würde?
Was wären eure wünsche für Nfs-u3?
Und denkt ihr EA wird jemals blicken das fast alle nfs zocker die nfs-ug2 gezockt haben einen nächsten Teil wollen?
Eure Meinung ist gefragt


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2013)

Neues Underground wird kommen wartets nur ab


----------



## Thallassa (4. April 2013)

Da EA aus jeder guten Spieleserie den letzten Mist gemacht hat, will ich hoffen, das kein NFSU3 kommt - ich möchte nicht mit ansehen müssen, wie das auch schon verschandelt wird...


----------



## meik19081999 (4. April 2013)

Ja joffentlich machen sie kein scheiss aus nfsu3...
Und die dürfen net vergessen viele tuning optionen reinzubringen ^^


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2013)

Ich spiele auch schon seid NFS 2 die Spiele und das EA die Serie verhunzt hat kann man nich verallgemeinern. 

Mir z.b. gefällt das neue Most Wanted super und ich kann mir nicht erklären das die meisten es hassen aber ich respektiere es. 

Dafür kann ich mit den Shift Teilen nix anfangen aufgrund der Steuerung. 

Nur ist es lächerlich zu behaupten das Spiel sei totaler Müll weil es einem persönlich nicht gefällt.


Auf jeden fall würde ein neues Underground keine Kopie des alten mit neuer Grafik werden, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Cube (4. April 2013)

Früher war NFS geil aber heute einfach nur langweilig


----------



## timbo01 (4. April 2013)

Ein NFSU3 wäre echt Bombe (wenn EA es nicht vermasselt...)


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. April 2013)

Die NfS Serie ist am A...

Finde das letzte gute NfS war Most Wanted von 2005


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2013)

nfs u3 gibt es doch nfs most wanted 2005 
Es gibt sogar nfs u4 "carbon" und darüber kann man streiten nfs u5  "underground"
das Szenario ist ausgelutscht.

gebt uns wieder ein nfs pro street mit weniger Pöbel Brüller und mehr Echten Strecken und dann nebenbei bei shift 2 die Anpassung des Geschwindigkeit orientierten lenken patchen. das handling in shift 2 nervt.ist wie auf rohen Eiern fahren, und das wenn man anfährt.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. April 2013)

Falls dies so sein sollte dann soll es ein spiel mit dem namen u3 haben und das es auch in der nacht spielt nfsu2 bekommt ein grosteik der stimmung durch die dunkelheit und den vielen nachtlichtern


----------



## Ich00 (4. April 2013)

Bitte nicht!
Underground 1 und 2 sind die meiner Meinung nach besten Rennspiele.
EA darf nicht noch eine Serie zerstören.
Dieses Ausnutzen vom guten Ruf einer Serie ist äußerst nervig.


----------



## JackWilliams (8. April 2013)

Eben, als ich das gelesen habe, hab ich mich an meine NFS Anfänge erinnert, das war damals NFS hot pursuit. Der gute alte diablo SV in giallo  wollte gerade underground 2 wird installieren, aber iwie macht das mit win7 jetzt Probleme, aber ist mir zu spät, um mich damit jetzt auseinander zu setzen 

Ich würde mich über eine Fortsetzung freuen, hab mich auch auf simcity gefreut. Sollte es schlecht werden, dann sei es halt so...


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2013)

Neue Gerüchte..! 

"*Neues Need for Speed! Wurde das Flehen der Fans endlich erhört?*

Es  ist zwar noch nicht offiziell, aber mit großer Sicherheit wird auch  dieses Jahr ein neuer Teil der Need for Speed-Reihe erscheinen.  Gerüchten zufolge soll wieder Criterion Games (*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*, *Need for Speed: Most Wanted*) die Arbeiten übernommen haben. Wie EGM berichtet, heißt der neue Titel *Need for Speed: Underground*,  es würde sich damit also um ein Remake des 2003 erschienenen Titels  handeln. Passend zur Meldung wurde ein Logo veröffentlicht. Ob der  nächste Ableger tatsächlich *Need for Speed: Underground* ist, bleibt wie so oft abzuwarten. Wir halten euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden."


Quelle: Electronic Arts (EA) News Xbox - XboxFront.de


----------



## meik19081999 (12. April 2013)

Ein remake von underground ist cool aber ein remake oder nachfolger von underground 2 wäre noch coooler
Naja zum glück solls ja ein remake sein aber es soll nich ähnlich wie bei hot pursit passieren

Bzw most wanted


----------



## Raz3r (13. April 2013)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## bmwGTR (15. April 2013)

Wurde gott sei dank von Criterion dementiert:
Need for Speed: Underground - Logo deutet Reboot an (Update: Criterion dementiert) - News - GameStar.de

Wir brauchen nicht noch einen Remake der dann in einem Burn Out Spiel ausartet - die Serie sollte wieder zurück zu ihren Wurzeln finden (wie Hot Pursuit 2, Most Wanted, Underground 2).

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2013)

Sie haben lediglich ein paar elemente aus Burnout eingebracht die das Gameplay erweitern das man neben Rennen fahren auch noch was anderes in der Stadt anfangen kann... Scheinbar bemerkt das niemand...

Kein Bock darauf nur Rennen fahren zu können und dann war es das...


----------



## Jahai (15. April 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Sie haben lediglich ein paar elemente aus Burnout eingebracht die das Gameplay erweitern das man neben Rennen fahren auch noch was anderes in der Stadt anfangen kann... Scheinbar bemerkt das niemand...
> 
> Kein Bock darauf nur Rennen fahren zu können und dann war es das...



Hast du bemerkt wie viele Elemente aus den vorigen NfS Teilen gestrichen wurden? Verleich doch einmal bitte das Most Wanted von 2005 mit dem neuen...


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2013)

Drag fällt mir spontan ein aber darauf kann ich gern verzichten... Was denn noch..? Ich vermisse nämlich nix...


----------



## meik19081999 (15. April 2013)

Dieser eigene nfs stil von damals fehlt


----------



## bmwGTR (15. April 2013)

Naja es fehlt nicht nur Drag - es fehlt auch an einer Kompletten Story.

Es gibt bei dem neuen Most Wanted schon eine Story aber die ist meiner Meinung nach unlogisch.

Bei dem alten Most Wanted hatte man mit einem kleinen Wagen begonnen, sich die Blacklist hochgearbeitet (mit wirklichen Charakteren wovon jeder Charakter eine eine eigene Persönlichkeit hatte), und es gab noch Tuning.

Beim neuen Most Wanted hingegen stehen besten Autos irgendwo herum, nach ein paar Rennen MUSS man Wagen wechseln, Blacklist einfach nur eine Liste mit Namen...

Wie meik19081999 schon gesagt hat, der eigene NFS Stil von damals fehlt - jetzt ist es nur mehr ein Burnout mit NFS Anteilen.

Ich bleibe bei den guten alten NFS Teilen (Hot Pursuit 2, Underground 1+2, Most Wanted, Carbon (war noch erträglich)).

Was danach kam war meiner Meinung nach nur mehr Müll (bis auf Ausnahmen wie Need for Speed Shift und Shift 2 - aber das ist ja auch anderes Genre).

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2013)

Sorry aber mach dich mal nicht lächerlich und behaupte die Shift dinger mit dem grottigen Fahrverhalten und 3min inputlag seien was anderes als Arcade 

Btw: Ich kann gerne auf eine hohle Story verzichten denn was anderes ist diese in NFS Games bisher nicht gewesen m.M.n... Ausser in Shift da ging es ja um ne Rennfahrerkarriere...


So kurz und bündig wie in MW 2012 reicht mir persönlich das aus... Und es ist doch viel geiler wenn die Challenge dann noch mit den Freunden in der Liste erweitert wird wie Criterion es gemacht hat... 

Das erste NFS ohne Levelgrenze oder XP Grenze, so müssen Games sein das es immer weiter geht mit Freunden... 

Nich einfach nur ein Level erreichen oder durchzocken und das war es dann mit den 50-70 Euronen...

Und ja Tuning in eigener Garage ist zwar schön gewesen sich damit Stunden zu befassen aber brauch ich auch nicht überall...

Und was ist überhaupt mit Undercover..? Das war doch im grunde Most Wanted nur ohne Blacklist mit selber hohler Story, Gummiband KI und der berühmten Ruckelengine von Black Box... 

Ich mein ich habs ja auch durchgezockt aber das war es dann auch mit dem Game...

Ok um Gummiband KI kommt man scheinbar nicht herum wenn das Spiel keinen einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad bietet aber das stört mich nicht sowas...


----------



## meik19081999 (15. April 2013)

Also jeder hat ne andere meinung wenn dir des neue most wanted gefällt dann spiel es weiter aber multiplayer gabs damals auch und ich denk mal wenn das neue underground kommt wird es sich viel besser vrkaufen als das most wanted 2012


----------



## bmwGTR (15. April 2013)

Ja mit Shift hast du recht - es war aber auch kein reines Arcade Spiel. Irgendeine Mischung aus Arcarde und Simulation die mir gut gefallen hat ^^

Naja anscheinend gefallen dir die neuen Need for Speed (Burnout) Remakes - kannst sie gerne spielen.

Ich bleibe lieber bei den alten Titel 

Undercover war der Tiefpunkt der Serie - Ruckel Engine und die Story war da ja echt hohl ^^

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2013)

Wie gesagt ich will einfach nur Arcade Racing dafür ist NFS bekannt... 

Mit Upgrades,Tuning und Design kann ich mich in Forza genug beschäftigen das brauch ich persönlich nicht überall...

Aber wir werden sehen was passiert fall deer Fall eintritt und es sowas alles in nem nächsten NFS geben sollte...

Aber vergesst mal nicht das NFS für was anderes stand als das was Underground eingeführt hat...

Davor gabs nämlich nur Rennen in den schönsten Sportwagen auf den schönsten Strasse der Welt.. 

Das ist NFS wie es mal war...


----------



## bmwGTR (17. April 2013)

Ja, wenn das im nächsten NFS wieder eingeführt wird, werden die Verkaufszahlen wieder steigen 

Ja, aber diese Burnout Remakes sind nochweniger NFS als Underground und das alte Most Wanted - das waren noch echte NFS nur mit neuem Konzept (nicht so wie die jetzigen NFS, das sind ja nur mehr Burnouts).

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## aliriza (17. April 2013)

Ich würde mir wünschen

- noooch mehr tuning Möglichkeiten
- guter Online Modus
- viele Otto Normal karren damit man sie schön Tunen kann
- ne bessre Grafik, ist ja klar
- freie Welt
- Cops

Ich hab angefangen mit NFS II und fast alle teile bis NFS Most Wanted 2012 gezockt.

Es ist tot langweilig, nur auf verlassenen Straßen mit fertigen Sportwagen zu fahren. Das feeling sein eigenes aufgetuntes Auto durch die Städte oder über die Berge zu kutschieren war ein echt geiles Gefühl + die sehr nette Radio Musik ^^ Das hatte echt Charakter.

Jetzt fährt man durch die Gegend und muss die Autos FINDEN. Autos die man nicht verändern, anpassen, gestalten kann.


----------



## acti0n (19. April 2013)

Diese komische Tuning-Zeugs ist mittlerweile ziemlich out. War "in" als 2 Fast 2 Furious und das ganze Zeug in den Kinos lief.

Daher glaube ich eher nicht an ein neues Underground.


----------



## aliriza (19. April 2013)

Tuning ist Out? Tuning wird immer Präsent sein, Rennspiel ohne Tuning Möglichkeiten ist genau so wie BF3 ohne Waffen-Mods. Einfach ein 0815 Auto zu fahren ist sooo ööööde. Man will es doch seinen Ansprüchen entsprechend Gestalten. Auch Fahrwerk, Motor, Reifen, Bremsen möchte man beeinflussen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Diese komische Tuning-Zeugs ist mittlerweile ziemlich out. War "in" als 2 Fast 2 Furious und das ganze Zeug in den Kinos lief.


 Es wird _immer_ 'Nachwuchs' geben, welche sich für das ganze _Tuning_-_pimp_-_my_-_car_-Zeugs begeistern können. Um es mit einem bekannten Politiker aus Berlin zu sagen:
"...und das ist gut so!" 
Über die Inhalte der *Fast & Furious*-Filme lässt sich trefflich streiten, Fakt ist der komerzielle Erfolg der Fimreihe. Justin Lin (Regie), Chris Morgan (Drehbuch) und  Vin Diesel (Hauptdarsteller und Co-Produzent) werden's auch im 6. Teil 'richten'... 
P.S. Wer den filmischen bonbonbunten Tuning-Krawall nicht mag, sollte sich das kühl-elegante *Motorway* anschauen. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlFhon2kwAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## acti0n (19. April 2013)

aliriza schrieb:


> Tuning ist Out? Tuning wird immer Präsent sein, Rennspiel ohne Tuning Möglichkeiten ist genau so wie BF3 ohne Waffen-Mods. Einfach ein 0815 Auto zu fahren ist sooo ööööde. Man will es doch seinen Ansprüchen entsprechend Gestalten. Auch Fahrwerk, Motor, Reifen, Bremsen möchte man beeinflussen.


 
Naja, ich rede auch nur vom optischen Bling Bling Tuning. 

Und der trend ist nunmal so ziemlich vorbei, den es halt zu 2F2F/Underground 1/2-Zeiten gab.

Wenn du dir die neueren Furious-Filme anschaust, ist diese Art von Tuning ebenfalls nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Jahai (19. April 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Naja, ich rede auch nur vom optischen Bling Bling Tuning.
> 
> Und der trend ist nunmal so ziemlich vorbei, den es halt zu 2F2F/Underground 1/2-Zeiten gab.
> 
> Wenn du dir die neueren Furious-Filme anschaust, ist diese Art von Tuning ebenfalls nicht mehr vorhanden.



Wie soll das denn auch im Trend sein, wenn es seit 2005 keine vernünftigen Spiele mehr gibt die das anbieten?


----------



## acti0n (19. April 2013)

Wäre es im Trend, würde es solche Filme und Spiele mit Sicherheit noch geben.


----------



## meik19081999 (19. April 2013)

Fatf6 wird wieder mehr auf tuning gehen und der 5.teil war eher mehr action als auto Film und des tuning hat gefehlt deswegen hat der Film auch net so vielen gefallen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. April 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Wäre es im Trend, würde es solche Filme und Spiele mit Sicherheit noch geben.


 
Was ist den _anstatt dessen_ so angesagt?


----------



## acti0n (22. April 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Was ist den _anstatt dessen_ so angesagt?


 
Keine Ahnung, ist mir auch völlig egal. 

Aber dieses Bling Bling Tuning ist mittlerweile aus Film/Fernsehen/Games verschwunden. -> Ich folgere daraus nicht mehr in Mode.


----------



## aliriza (22. April 2013)

Wie man Tuned ist immer Geschmack sache, aber die Option anzubieten das man überhaupt Tunen kann sollte es schon geben.

Mann kann ja frei nach wünschen Gestalten, Vnyls usw. Bodenbelichtung, Tieferlegen etc.


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2013)

Mir egal solang es nicht wieder Bestandteil der Karriere ist sein Auto mit irgendwelchem Mist zu verbasteln um weiter zu kommen^^


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Mir egal solang es nicht wieder Bestandteil der Karriere ist sein Auto mit irgendwelchem Mist zu verbasteln um weiter zu kommen^^


 
Aber irgendwann brauchst du das Spoiler Kit, das Motor Tuning und die fette Bremsanlage damit du mit der Karre auch noch gewinnst.


----------



## meik19081999 (22. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann brauchst du das Spoiler Kit, das Motor Tuning und die fette Bremsanlage damit du mit der Karre auch noch gewinnst.



Da geb ich dir völlig recht


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

timbo01 schrieb:


> (wenn EA es nicht vermasselt...)


 
Würde mich überraschen, wenn dem nicht so wäre.


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann brauchst du das Spoiler Kit,  das Motor Tuning und die fette Bremsanlage damit du mit der Karre auch  noch gewinnst.



Mit Mist war sicher kein Motortuning, Bremsen, Karosseriekit ect. gemeint sondern irgendwelche blöden 2 geteilten Motorhauben, komische Scheinwerfer, blinkende Unterbodenbeleuchtung, Spinner, Tribals und was es da noch alles fürn Käse in U2 gab^^


----------



## gangville (22. April 2013)

nfs wirs nie mehr das was es mal war.
ea black box entwickelt jetzt nicht mehr.
das ganzwe wird jetzt von citerion games verwaltet.

eine gute nachricht habe ich.
der vorstand wurde gewechselt.


----------



## aliriza (23. April 2013)

Bodenbeleuchtung, aufbreitern, Scheinwerfer und co. zu Tunen hat auch spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## kaepernickus (23. April 2013)

gangville schrieb:


> nfs wirs nie mehr das was es mal war.
> ea black box entwickelt jetzt nicht mehr.
> das ganzwe wird jetzt von citerion games verwaltet.
> 
> ...


 
Criterion wird in absehbarer Zukunft keine Rennspiele mehr entwickeln.

Criterion: No plans for a new Burnout/NFS/racing game. It's time for something new. - NeoGAF


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2013)

was wollt ihr denn mit black box..? also ich hab keine lust mehr auf eine schrott engine die sich einen abstottert...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. April 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Diese komische Tuning-Zeugs ist mittlerweile ziemlich out. War "in" als 2 Fast 2 Furious und das ganze Zeug in den Kinos lief.
> Daher glaube ich eher nicht an ein neues Underground.


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es wird _immer_ 'Nachwuchs' geben, welche sich für das ganze _Tuning_-_pimp_-_my_-_car_-Zeugs begeistern können. Um es mit einem bekannten Politiker aus Berlin zu sagen:
> "...und das ist gut so!"
> Über die Inhalte der *Fast & Furious*-Filme lässt sich trefflich streiten, Fakt ist der komerzielle Erfolg der Fimreihe. Justin Lin (Regie), Chris Morgan (Drehbuch) und  Vin Diesel (Hauptdarsteller und Co-Produzent) werden's auch im 6. Teil 'richten'...
> P.S. Wer den filmischen bonbonbunten Tuning-Krawall nicht mag, sollte sich das kühl-elegante *Motorway* anschauen.
> ...


 


acti0n schrieb:


> Naja, ich rede auch nur vom optischen Bling Bling Tuning.
> Und der trend ist nunmal so ziemlich vorbei, den es halt zu 2F2F/Underground 1/2-Zeiten gab.
> Wenn du dir die neueren Furious-Filme anschaust, ist diese Art von Tuning ebenfalls nicht mehr vorhanden.


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Was ist den _anstatt dessen_ so angesagt?


 


acti0n schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ist mir auch völlig egal.
> 
> Aber dieses Bling Bling Tuning ist mittlerweile aus Film/Fernsehen/Games verschwunden. -> Ich folgere daraus nicht mehr in Mode.


 Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung der Selbsterkenntnis. Aber hauptsache immer fleißig _was-auch-immer_-posten.


----------



## acti0n (29. April 2013)

Hauptsache immer fleißig auf mir herumhacken.  

Schon ziemlich arm wie du irgendwas aus dem Zusammenhang ziehst um mich zu beleidigen. Du tust mir wirklich sehr leid. Meine ich ehrlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. April 2013)

Suche (und finde) die Tuning-Karren- es soll _tatsächlich _welche geben... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2IlqVZSotQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saschi1992 (30. April 2013)

anderes sache dazu nach dem ich mal das neue Most Wanted gezockt vor ner weile auf der ps3 angetestet habe kam es sofort wieder zur Videothek zurück.
Trend hin oder her fande einfach die drei Need for Speed Teile Unterground 1/2, MW, Carbon (geil) sowas sollte mal Ea wieder raus bringen hatte wenigstens Spass gemacht. Most Wanted hatte ich sogar zig male durch. Ein Unterground 3 oder sowas in die Richtung wäre wieder mal top^^


----------



## acti0n (30. April 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Suche (und finde) die Tuning-Karren- es soll _tatsächlich _welche geben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie ich gesagt habe, nicht mehr dieses Underground/2F2F Bling Bling-Tuning vorhanden. Aber ist ja eh egal du meinst ja sowieso immer recht zu haben...


----------



## Raz3r (1. Mai 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Wie ich gesagt habe, nicht mehr dieses Underground/2F2F Bling Bling-Tuning vorhanden. Aber ist ja eh egal du meinst ja sowieso immer recht zu haben...



Finde das Bling-Bling passt auch nicht mehr wirklich da rein.
Die Schauspieler sind ja auch schon mitte 30 bis ende 30. 

Zum Beispiel in Teil 5 wo der Tresor gezogen wird, hätte das mit Bling-Bling Autos auch lächerlich ausgesehen.
F&F ist halt erwachsen geworden. 

Ich finde es gut das sie sich neue Sachen einfallen lassen wie jetzt in Teil 6 mit den Flip-Cars zum Beispiel.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Mai 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> ...du meinst ja sowieso immer recht zu haben...


 ...wenn _Du _meinst...


----------



## aliriza (3. Mai 2013)

-was habt ihr alle mit euren "Bling Bling" nur weil man Bodenbeleuchtung dran baut ist es Sofort "BlingBling" Man kann auch ohne "Bling Bling" tunen, so das dass Auto noch geiler aussieht als vom Werk. Performance steigern mit Upgrade Kits für den Motor, Bremsen oder des Fahrwerks haben sehr viel spaß und sinn gemacht. Als "kleines" feature konnte man auch noch die Karre von oben bis unten nach seinen wünschen gestalten, Body Kits, Felgen- Felgengröße und und und....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Mai 2013)

Diese umfangreichen (Un-)Möglichkeiten des Tunings liefert dann *€*lectronic Arts als kost*€*npflichtig*€*n *D*own*L*oad*C*ont*€*nt nach.


----------



## Jan565 (6. Mai 2013)

Die sollen mal wider zurück zum Ursprung kommen und den ganzen Tuning mist weg lassen. 

Ein Need for Speed in form vom 3. Teil wäre was. Aber leider ist EA mit der ganzen Reihe nur noch auf das schnelle Geld aus.


----------



## maxmueller92 (6. Mai 2013)

ka ich hätte gerne nen Mix aus Underground und dem alten MW, Bodenbeleuchtung an den Lamborghini schrauben bei Nacht 
Und halt ne moderne Grafik und größere Welt, aber mehr brauche ich echt nicht.


----------



## vvoll3 (6. Mai 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Die sollen mal wider zurück zum Ursprung kommen und den ganzen Tuning mist weg lassen.



Vor allem weil die ganzen Teile teilweise furchtbar aussehen, aber bei den Budgets gehen sich Lizenzen von echten Herstellern wohl nicht aus.^^

Aber ich stimme Jan zu, lieber zurück zu dem was III und IV so toll gemacht hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2013)

Das Tuning BlingBling Gedönse ist eh nur was für Kiddies in der Pubertät. So nach dem Motto ich schraub mit unter den Roller Beleuchtung. 

Wenn Tuning, dann was mit Leistung zu tun hat. Aber nicht so was lächerliches wie Unterbodenbeleuchtung oder 1000 verschiedene Bodykits wo eines beschissener aussieht wie das andere. EA sollte lieber mal langsam die Porsche Lizenz abgeben. Will mal einen echten Porsche in iRacing sehen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Mai 2013)

Die Need for Speed Reihe ist schon längst tot, alles was da kam nach Need for Speed 3 und Underground war mist.. Außer das Need for Speed Porsche.. Das fande ich eigentlich auch nicht schlecht..


----------



## acti0n (10. Mai 2013)

NFS 3 und 4 waren geil (NFS 4 war eig NFS 3 mit mehr sachen aber egal), alle anderen NFS-teile nicht so wirklich.

Teil 1 und 2 hab ich aber nie gespielt kann also nicht sagen, wie die sind.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Mai 2014)

Hey,
ich hole den Thread hier mal aus dem Staub ^^
Es gibt neuigkeiten: http://www.needforspeed.com/de_DE/news/die-zukunft-von-need-speed

Ich selber denke das es sich um eine art Need for Speed Underground 3 handelt und das hoffe ich auch.

Na dann heißt es abwarten und schaun wie es wird.
falls es wieder neuigkeiten gibt schreibe ich sie hier rein.


----------



## fxler (8. Mai 2014)

Ich lese immer öfters,  nfs seie ja total ******* geworden,  ich finde dass das nicht ganz stimmt. 
Nfs Shift und Shift2 sind beides gute Spiele,  und nur weil es die hardcore casuals es mal ein wenig schwerer haben ist es nicht schlecht. 
Prostreet ist auch sehr nett,  genauso wie Nfs MW2 viele sehr geile Autos,  open World.  Und das Spielprinzip ist 1:1 das selbe wie mw1 mit etwas schlechterer Story bzw. garkeine. 
Mw1 hat so gesehen Storytechnisch gesehen nicht viel mehr zubieten als mw2


----------



## Munin666 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe es wird wie Underground 2, ich fand dies vom Gameplay her am besten mit dem Tuning und alles, vielleicht noch ein wenig von MW und Carbon aufgreifen und dann kann man gegen NPCs und Spieler einige Rennen in der Open World fahren...Rennen auf dem abgesperrten Flughafen, Drag rennen und was weis ich alles....

Pro Street hat mir jedenfalls nicht so gefallen, ich habs mal im Multiplayer gespielt, ich mitm Dodge gegen einen Kumpel der en Lambo fuhr, ich habe ihn aufgeholt, er bremst kurz vor einem Abhang ab, ich fliege voll über ihn, komme auf den Boden auf und mein Wagen hüpfte wie ein Flummie, darauf hatte ich dann natürlich keine Lust mehr und habe das Spiel auch im Verkaufsregal links liegen lassen.

MW 2 habe ich auch mal getestet, dort stehen alle Autos einfach so rum und du musst sie nur finden um sie frei zu schalten...
The Run mochte ich nicht...
Hot Pursuit ist iwie langweilig und Rivals ist wie Hot Pursuit neu Aufsetzung, aber auch nicht ganz mein Ding, die alten sind einfach bisher besser.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Mai 2014)

Moinsen zusammen!
Verzeiht mir, wenn ich nicht direkt die Frage vom TE beantworte, aber ich muss zunächst meinen Senf zur Diskussion hier dazugeben 

Ich selbst habe nur Most Wanted (2005) und Hot Pursuit (2010). Beide Spiele finde ich echt super gelungen, wobei HP an MW natürlich nicht rankommt. Most Wanted hat keine hohle Story, wie ak1504 behauptet, sondern meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gelungene. Klar, der Ablauf ist quasi immer der gleiche, aber Videos zwischen den Rennen machen das Spiel lebendiger. Und für 2005 ist die Bildquali echt überragend!!!

Auch die Schauspieler in diesem Spiel mitgemacht haben, haben super zu den verschiedenen Charaktern gepasst, sehen (nicht nur im Spiel) gut aus (ich sag nur Josie Maran ^^) und wurden 1A synchronisiert.
Das absolute Highlight sind natürlich die Tuningmöglichkeiten: Bodykits, (Dach-)Spoiler, Felgen & Motorhauben machen die Autos sportlicher und agressiver in der Optik, verschiedene Ausbaustufen von Motor, Getriebe, Fahrwerk, Nitroeinspritzung, Reifen, Bremsen und Kompressor bzw. Turbolader bringen die zum Aussehen passende Leistung. Lack, auch an den Felgen, sowie exklusive Tachos, Vinyls in verschiedensten Formen und Mustern & Decals von A bis Z sorgen fürs Finish.
Easter Eggs wie die das BlackEdition-Rennen in der Herausforderungsserie machen das Spiel noch interessanter.

Auch die Motorensounds sind, besonders aufgrund der extra Lautstärkeeinstellung, wirklich gut gelungen.
Die Verfolgung ist immer wieder spannend, zumal innerhalb der 5 Fahndungsstufen verschiedene Autos, SUVs und z.T. Nagelbänder und Helikopter eingesetzt werden. Verschiedene Verfolgungsmeilensteine verlocken geradezu danach, mehrere Stunden am Stück eine Verfolgung mitzumachen.

Was mich an dem Spiel etwas genervt hat war, dass unter teilweise überstiegenen Mindestvorraussetzungen manchmal Hänger oder Ruckler passiert sind. Mit meiner Daddelkiste in der Sig. sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus.

Bei Hot Pursuit kann ich folgendes sagen: Sehr gute Grafik, Schöne Strecken, Motorensounds entsprechen nahezu 1:1 denen der Autos und was ich absolut geil finde: Wahl zwischen Cop- oder Racerkarriere. Außerdem haben fast alle Wägen im Cop-Modus tolle Lackierungen (Lamborghini Reventón, Audi TTRS, Bugatti Veyron 16.4 etc.)
Schade ist, dass Motorensounds nicht extra eine Lautstärkeregelung bekamen, außerdem fehlen mir die Tuningschmieden :| Eine Story ist zwar da, aber diese ist sehr spärlich gestaltet und kann in diesem Fall als hohl bezeichnet werden.

Um nun auf die Frage des TE zu kommen: Ich habe U und U2 nie gespielt, weiß aber, dass es gute Titel sind. Deshalb würde ich auch gerne Geld für ein neues Underground, wie auch immer es heißen sollte, ausgeben. Solange alte Elemente wie Tuning, guuuutes Tuning (like MW 2005 + U, U2 etc.), Drag (ich mag Schalten ) und eine gute, ausdetaillierte und lebhafte Story dabei nicht missachtet werden.
Unter dieser Prämisse bin ich absolut für ein neues Underground, gerne auch für etwas mehr Geld, solange es nicht alle Rahmen sprengt und ins Unverschämte reingeht. Und nochmal: Der Name ist das geringste Problem, den darf EA sich aussuchen... es muss nicht zwangsläufig U3 heißen.
Und was mich total stört ist diese dämliche Internetpflicht, nicht jeder hat einen Gaming-PC am Netz hängen (meiner ist und bleibt vorerst Standalone). Das gehört endlich wieder abgeschafft!

Meine Meinung 
LG, HighEnd


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch einige Titel der NfS Reihe gespielt:
- Need for Speed
- Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit
- Need for Speed: Brennender Asphalt
- Need for Speed: Porsche
- Need for Speed: Underground
- Need for Speed: Underground 2
- Need for Speed: Most Wanted

Ich würde gerne eine Mischung aus den genannten Teilen haben:
- Tuning als Mischung von UG2 und Porsche (letzteres wegen den detailierten Optionen in Bezug auf Einstellungen)
- Missionen ebenfalls als Mischung aus UG2 und Porsche (also auch Werksfahrer für einen der möglichen Hersteller [kann auch ein Tuninghersteller sein])
- Polizeiverfolgungen wie in den ersten Teilen (z.B. ausgelöst durch ein Rennen oder zu schnelles Fahren in der offenen Spielwelt)
- Multiplayer mit Möglichkeit im team oder gegeneinander zu fahren (auch als Racer gegen Cops)
- Lieber wenige lizensierte Autos als viele "unbekannte". Auswahl von UG2 und/oder MW würde mir reichen.
- Drag-, Drift-, Rund-, Punkt zu Punkt-Rennen sollten dabei sein.

Solange das Game nicht zu sehr durch DRM gegängelt wird, würde ich dafür auch bis zu 90€ auf den Tisch legen. Kommt´s mit solchen "Tools" wie gfwl oder SozialClub dürfen sie´s gerne behalten.


----------



## esprimopc (16. Juni 2014)

Was ich mir wieder wünschen würde ist die Autosculpt Funktion aus NFS Carbon


----------



## Captn (16. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einige Titel der NfS Reihe gespielt:
> - Need for Speed
> - Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit
> - Need for Speed: Brennender Asphalt
> ...



Das würde ich direkt weg so unterschreiben . Ich persönlich will lediglich noch, dass es den 67' Mustang wieder gibt. Dann wäre ich gänzlich zufrieden.


----------



## sn0wlikeapro (20. Juni 2014)

Mein erstes Spiel ÜBERHAUPT war U1, später U2 und dann MW.
Sehr gute Spiele. Ich fände es cool wenn sie ein U3 machen, und finde es blöd wenn man immer nur an EA rumhatet, aber irgendwie kann ich mir U2 in neuer Grafik gar nicht vorstellen... Aber wichtig ist dass es in der Nacht spielt, sonst kann man mMn. ein Underground wirklich in die Tonne kloppen. Ich fand U1 besser als 2, aber 2 hatte open World was ich ganz gut finde  Ich hoffe das es wie U1 wird... Oh mann mir kommen fast die Tränen wenn ich an den Abend denke wo ich es zum ersten mal gespielt habe


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Nfs UG 1 und 2 waren so meine ersten Rennspiele, die hab ich letztens auch mal wieder gespielt finde sie immer noch klasse. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die extra lange entwicklungszeit nicht nach hinten losgeht


----------



## gangville (11. September 2014)

EA sieht Ubisofts The Crew als bedrohung an.
Jetzt lässt sich EA 2 Jahre zeit und wird ein ausgereiftes Produkt rausbringen. Typisches Marktmanagement von EA


----------



## Galford (11. September 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> EA sieht Ubisofts The Crew als bedrohung an.
> Jetzt lässt sich EA 2 Jahre zeit und wird ein ausgereiftes Produkt rausbringen. Typisches Marktmanagement von EA



Die Wahrheit ist viel komplizierter. Aber die Leute glauben EA einfach zu viel. Außerdem haben die meisten Leute eh keine Ahnung, wie lange die Entwicklungszeit der letzten NFS Spiele wirklich war. Und im Bezug auf die einzelnen Entwicklerteams der letzten Jahre, gibt es auch viel zu viele Halbwahrheiten und Missverständnisse.


----------



## Abufaso (12. September 2014)

Würdest du was zur Entwicklungszeit sagen? Das interessiert mich nämlich sehr und ich muss zugeben dass ich da keine Maßstäbe kenne. 
Wie lang wurde zb Underground 1 oder Mw1 entwickelt?


----------



## USAFALKE (12. September 2014)

Ich Glaube es erst, wenn so weit ist und wenn man mehr Informationen existieren würde!
EA, weist genau das wir alle seen süchtig nach dem Dritten teil warten, und das seit Jahren...


----------



## Galford (12. September 2014)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Würdest du was zur Entwicklungszeit sagen? Das interessiert mich nämlich sehr und ich muss zugeben dass ich da keine Maßstäbe kenne.
> Wie lang wurde zb Underground 1 oder Mw1 entwickelt?



Ich schrieb "die Entwicklerteams der letzten Jahre". Underground kam im Jahre 2003 raus, Most Wanted 2005.

Aber ich versuch es mal, aber ich muss zuerst anmerken, dass es etwas undurchsichtig ist, da z.B. 2000, 2003 oder 2005 das Internet noch etwas "kleiner" war. Außerdem ist EA damals auch nie besonders offen gewesen, im Hinblick auf Informationen zu ihren Entwicklungsteams. Deshalb wird es in den ersten Jahre auch etwas grob.


*Need for Speed und Blackbox Teil 1*

Nach dem Jahr 2000, mit dem Release von Need for Speed Porsche (Unleashed), war das nächste richtige NFS Hot Pursuit 2, dass damals als erstes NFS von Black Box, mit Sitz in der Innenstadt Vancouvers, kam. Black Box hießen davor noch Black Box Games wurde aber aufgekauft und Teil von EA Canada. Zuerst wurde tatsächlich nur eine PS2 Version angekündigt, da die PS2 auch Lead Plattform war und als Konsole selber sehr erfolgreich. Später in der Entwicklung, entschloss sich EA Hot Pursuit 2 auch für PC, Xbox und Gamecube zu veröffentlichen. Diese Version stammen nicht von BlackBox direkt sondern von einem anderen Team bei EA Canada, mit Sitz in Burnaby (wird später wichtig). Darum ist auch zu erklären, warum es auch einige Unterschiede gibt, zwischen der PS2 Version auf der einen Seite, und der PC, Xbox und Gamecube auf der anderen Seite. Als Beispiel lässt sich nennen, dass nur die PS2 Version über alle Strecken verfügt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyYSLMxZMHw
Diese Umgebung findet man in den Versionen für PC, Xbox und Gamecube nicht.

Erschienen ist Hot Pursuit dann 2002 (September/Oktober), wobei die PS2-Version deutlich bessere Wertungen einfuhr, als die anderen Versionen. Für viele, die damals die PS2 Version gespielt haben, gilt HP2 sogar als eines der besten NFS-Titel aller Zeiten. Ich musste mich mit der PC Version zufrieden geben. Wenn HP2 heute nicht den Respekt bekommt, den die PS2 Version verdient hat, dann liegt es an den Versionen für PC, Xbox und GC. Wobei auch die sicher nicht schlecht waren.

Das Team, welches die Xbox, Gamecube und PC Version gemacht hat, müsste dann später bei Blackbox zur Verstärkung integriert worden sein.

Im November 2003 kam Underground 1. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Entwicklung somit also ca. 12-13 Monate gedauert hat. Underground 2 ist ebenso von Blackbox und kam im November 2004, hatte also auch wohl kaum mehr als 12 Monate Entwicklungszeit. Allerdings ist so ein Übergang von einem zum anderen Projekt teilweise fließen, denn Leute die bei an einem bestimmten Punkt in der Entwicklung nicht gebraucht werden, setzen sich oft an das nächste Projekt. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass der absolute Hauptteil der Entwicklung trotzdem ungefähr bei 12 Monaten lag.

Jetzt kommt das Problem, denn Wikipedia weiß selber nicht so recht was sie wollen. Ich persönlich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass sowohl Most Wanted als auch Carbon von Blackbox stammen, zumindest habe ich das im Jahre 2005 und 2006 auch so gedacht. Laut dem deutschen Wikipedia Eintrag stammt Most Wanted von EA Canada, nach dem englischen Eintrag von BlackBox. Die Sache ist die, BlackBox gehörte zu EA Canada, war aber in Downtown Vancouver beheimatet, während EA Canada in Burnaby sitz, welches *nahe* Vancouver liegt. Man müsste sich genau die Credits der Spiele anschauen, und würde wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht so recht schlau, wer jetzt ganz genau an welchem Spiel gearbeitet hat. 
Ich gehe aber weiterhin davon aus, dass Blackbox dafür verantwortlich war, denn es passt zu einer Aussage von John Riccitello (Ex-CEO von EA) aus dem Juni 2008, der mir auch gleich die Arbeit abnimmt, auf Pro Street und Undercover genauer einzugehen (beide von Blackbox-Teams) und einen 12 Monate Entwicklungszeit bestätigt:



> One of the things we're doing up in Vancouver with that team is we've had them *for 8 consecutive years* on a *12 month dev cycle*. Last summer we added to the headcount and split the team in two, so now there's two teams on a 24 month cycle and this is *our first 16 and a half month game* *(Edit: gemeint war Undercover)* (because we didn't do it far enough ago to give us a full two year dev cycle). Next year's title will be a full two year dev.
> 
> "*We were torturing a very talented group of people up in Vancouver*, which makes it harder to be as innovative every year and now I think we're going to get better from here. So, I'm confident that Undercover is a much better game than Pro Street and I expect that from this point forward we'll do a lot better."


Need For Speed Undercover Announced News

Wenn Riccitello also offen und ehrlich war, von dem wohl auszugehen ist, hatte *kein *NFS seit HP2 mehr als 12 Monate Entwicklungszeit. Weder Underground, noch Underground 2, Most Wanted, Carbon oder Pro Street.
Geändert hat es sich erst mit Undercover, und 16 1/2 Monaten Entwicklungszeit.

2008 kam es mit Undercover zu einem Umbruch. Das Spiel hatte teilweise sehr schlechte Wertungen eingefahren, obwohl Riccitello scheinbar zuvor eben noch sehr hoffnungsvoll war (siehe Zitat).

Ende 2008 kamen Gerüchte auf, EA wolle die NFS-Serie einstellen oder eine größere Pause einlegen. Hier sind wir an dem Punkt wo manche Leute gerne Gerüchte und Fakten ineinander fließen lassen. Es war ein Gerücht, das in Teilen wohl auf einer tatsächlich möglichen Option beruht hat, die für EA in Frage gekommen ist. Es wurde aber nie offiziell (!) gesagt, dass EA die NFS Serie einstellt. Doch hält sich auch heute noch der Irrtum unter manchen Spielern, dass dies von EA bestätigt worden sei.

Blackbox musste danach von Vancouver Downtown, in die Gebäude von EA Canada umziehen, welches in Burnaby beheimatet ist.

Eine andere Option für EA, und hier wird es indirekt offiziell, war für EA andere Entwickler mit der NFS Serie zu betreuen. Und so kam es dazu, dass sowohl das verbliebene Team bei Blackbox, als auch Slightly Mad und Criterion an NFS arbeiten sollten.


Edit: Sorry, denn Rest habe ich wieder gelöscht. Vielleicht mache ich daraus einen Blog Eintrag.


Aber im Moment gibt es nur noch ein Team von dem wir wissen, dass es NFS Spiele entwickelt, und das ist Ghost Games in Göteborg. Ohne Black Box (gibt es nicht mehr), Criterion (machen ein anderes Spiel), Slightly Mad (arbeiten vorerst nicht mehr mit EA) und Ghost Games UK (massive Anzahl an Entlassungen), hat EA gar keine andere Wahl als das nächste NFS erst 2015 zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## gangville (12. September 2014)

Wusstet ihr, dass einige Entwickler von EA jetzt für Ubisoft entwickeln.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfe9VuSHkeQ


----------



## Galford (12. September 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass einige Entwickler von EA jetzt für Ubisoft entwickeln.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfe9VuSHkeQ




Das ist in der Branche komplett normal. 

Ivory Tower setzt sich zum Großteil aus Leuten zusammen, die Eden Games nach Test Drive Unlimited 1 verlassen hatten. Damit haben sie fast zwangsläufig Mitarbeiter, die schon an V-Rally oder NFS mitgearbeitet haben. Fakt ist, die ersten beiden V-Rally Spiele erschienen in Nord Amerika unter dem Titel Need for Speed: V-Rally. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass EA in Nord Amerika Publisher der V-Rally-Spiele war (Infogrames in Europa). NFS Porsche in der PS1-Version, wurde sogar von Eden Games programmiert - NICHT aber die PC-Version. Need for Speed Porsche (Unleashed) erschien im Jahre 2000. Eden gehörte ab 2002 zu Infogrames / Atari. Klar haben die ehemaligen Eden Games Mitarbeiter an NFS mitgearbeitet, ist bei den meisten aber wohl schon lange her. Trotzdem wäre Test Drive Unlimited die bessere Verbindung gewesen. Der Obermeier von der Gamestar, könnte sich schon mal besser informieren.

Bei Ghost Games (NFS Rivals) arbeiten Entwickler die beteiligt waren an Forza Motorsport 3 (Turn10), Motorstorm (Evolution Studios), sowie Blur (Bizarre Creations).

Viele Mitarbeiter von Playground Games (Forza Horizon 2) kommen u.a. von Codemasters, Bizarre Creations, oder Black Rock.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ab Underground 2 alle NFS Teile gespielt und will das alte auch zurück...
Underground 2 und Most Wanted waren meine Lieblingsteile.

Also ich würde mir für einen neuen NFS Teil folgendens wünschen:
- Tag und Nacht
- bestimmte Rennen und Events tauchen nur bei Nacht auf (22:00 - 5:00) und man sieht nachts mehr Racer auf den Straßen, Gruppen von Racern bilden sich etc.
- man soll zu den Tuningshops / Autoshops hinfahren können. Ich mein das ist doch echt nicht schwer. Ich finde es extrem **** dass man bei den neuen NFS Teilen einfach alles in der eigenen Werkstatt macht. Ausserdem finde ich es gut (wie bei Underground 2) dass man die Shops erst einmal besuchen muss, bevor sie auf der Karte auftauchen. Die könnten dann wieder mit einer farbigen Straßenlaterne gekennzeichnet werden. Ausserdem sollte nicht jeder Tuningshop alles können. Es soll einmal eben Leistungstuningshops geben, Karosserie, usw. vielleicht auch ein paar Shops das nach auf mehrere Shops aufteilen (z.B. hat ein Shop nur Grüne und Gelbe Neonlichter ein anderer hat Gelbe, Rote, Blaue usw.).
- Generell sollte es so viele Tuningmöglichkeiten wie möglich geben (das macht doch NFS aus) also Neonlichter, Karosserie, Felgen, Reifen (evtl. später auch wie bei GTA Nagelbandfeste Reifen), Scheiben, Hydraulik ... der ganze Streetracer - Lowrider scheiss eben 
- Es sollte eine große Auswahl an Autos geben und man sollte nicht wie bei den jetzigen NFS Teilen mit einem Porsche starten. Man sollte mit einem VW Polo oder so starten und sich hocharbeiten. Und auch wie bei Underground 2 sollte es Rennen z.B. nur für SUVs geben und welche nur für Sportwagen (wenn man weiter ist) aber auch wenn man weiter ist, sollte es immernoch die Kompaktwagenrennen zwischendurch geben.
Später sollte man meiner Meinung nach die Möglichkeit haben mit einem McLaren P1 oder einem Koenigsegg, ... fahren zu können aber die anderen Autos sollen nicht Nutzlos sein.
- Es sollte wieder alle Renntypen geben und Polizei sollte auch dabei sein, jedoch sollte die einen nicht mit endlosen Bugattis verfolgen ...

Ich hoffe ja irgendwie ein bischen auf The Crew ...


----------



## fxler (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde beim optischen Modifikationen sollte man es nicht mehr so übertreiben. 
Irgendwelche Bodykits sind total außer Mode,  auch in der Realität. 
Man sollte natürlich die Felgen ändern können,  und die Kiste tieferlegen können,  außerdem dürfen Leistungsupgrades natürlich nicht fehlen...


----------



## HansXXV (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du die optischen Veränderungen von Autos nicht magst musst du es ja auch nicht tun oder?
Es gibt aber auch wieder ganz viele die es mögen Autos komplett zuzuzementieren(keine Ahnung ob es das Wort gibt Passt aber Grad irgendwie...)
Aber ganz weg aus dem Spiel sollte es nicht es ist immerhin ein NFS!
Da sollte es Sowas immer geben!


----------



## Porsche2000 (16. November 2014)

Selbst, wenn ein Underground 3 kommen würde (obwohl ich mir das nicht unbedingt wünsche), nützt das auch nix, wenn EA es genauso gegen die Wand fährt wie Hot Pursuit oder Most Wanted.
Es dürfte mittlerweile jedem aufgefallen sein, dass EA nicht mehr dazu in der Lage ist, ein vernünftiges Need For Speed zu erschaffen. Sie würden lediglich den gleichen Mist wie immer machen und "Underground 3" auf die Verpackung schreiben. Ich denke nicht, dass es das ist, was die Fans wollen. Für mich ist die Serie gestorben und das wird auch immer so bleiben.

Es gibt nur ein richtig gutes Need for Speed und das ist Porsche. Die Vorgänger sind natürlich auch echte Klassiker, die meine Kindheit geprägt haben und auch heute noch immer wieder Spaß machen. Aber so unglaublich genial wie der fünfte Teil ist bis dato kein anderes Rennspiel. Die Nachfolger sind bis Most Wanted (2005) auch noch einigermaßen OK, aber alles was danach gekommen ist, hat den Namen der Serie nicht mehr verdient. Undercover und The Ruin sind nicht einmal ihren DVD-Rohling wert.

Aber das scheint wohl ganz normal zu sein, wenn Spiele nur noch zu einem reinen Wirtschaftsprodukt zur ständigen Gewinnmaximierung gemacht werden. Davon sind auch andere Marken betroffen wie z.B. Gothic und Risen. Alles zwar tolle Spiele, wo man sich jedoch leider von Mal zu Mal immer mehr zurückentwickelt hat.


----------



## Galford (17. November 2014)

Porsche ist ein hervorragendes NFS - aber nein: es ist nicht das Beste. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. Eben eine Meinung. Need for Speed Special Edition siedle ich über Porsche an. NFSIII Hot Pursuit ebenso. Wahrscheinlich sogar das original Most Wanted. Und das 2010er Hot Pursuit gehört ebenso in meine Topp 5, wie....Überraschung......Porsche. Nur weil jemanden HP oder andere Spiele der Serie nicht gefallen, bedeutet es nicht, dass es hier Meinungen gleich Fakten sind - es geht um eine Meinung, und die muss man nicht teilen. Und natürlich muss niemand meine Meinung teilen, aber auch muss niemand, wie gesagt, die Meinung irgendeines anderen teilen.

Und doch: Hot Pursuit (2010) hat dem Name der Serie verdient. Das nicht jeder die Drift-lastige Fahrphysik mag, okay, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Das Spiel bietet aber Polizeiverfolgungen als Raser und Cop, teure Luxussportwagen und tolle Landschaften (verschneite Berge, Wüsten, Wälder, Küstenstraße, Highways). Es hat mehr Gemeinsamkeiten mit Hot Pursuit (1998) und Hot Pursuit 2, als manche scheinbar zugeben wollen. Natürlich ist es keine 1:1 Kopie der genannten Titel, und natürlich gibt es Unterschiede, aber der größte Unterschied mag die Fahrphysik sein. Ich habe gerade in den letzten Tagen nochmals Hot Pursuit 2 durchgespielt, und ja, meine Erinnerungen an HP2 waren nicht mehr so detailliert (man vergisst auch mal was). Aber um also den Vergleich jetzt im Speziellen mit HP 2 aufzugreifen (auch das, an was ich mich noch gut erinnert habe): im "sei ein Cop" in der "Hot Pursuit"-Karriere von HP2 rammt man Raser-Fahrzeuge, und die haben sogar einen Lebensbalken, wie in Hot Pursuit (2010). Man kann Straßensperren errichten, Kollegen zur Hilfe rufen und Helikopter anfordern - Straßensperren und Helis gibt es auch in HP(2010). Auch was die Spielmodi angeht, gibt es logischerweise Gemeinsamkeiten. Nehmen wird als ein Beispiel unter vielen, das was bei Hot Pursuit (2010) unter der Bezeichnung "Hetzjagd" läuft. Das gibt es so auch in HP2. Als einzelner Raser gegen Cops und ein Zeitlimit, welches man unterbieten soll.
Ob man das Spiel mag, ist reine Geschmackssache. Inhaltlich hat es sich die Bezeichnung NFS verdient, und meiner Meinung nach, auch qualitativ.

Auch Rivals ist ein recht gutes Spiel, dass leider unter diversen Problemen leidet (keine Lenkrad-Support, 30 Frameslock). Es gehört nicht zu den Besten der Serie, aber man kann damit Spaß haben.
Underground 1 und 2 sind ebenso gute Arcade-Rennspiele. Und das sage ich, als jemand der sicher nicht großer Fan von Autos ist, die optisch im Übermaße getuned sind, wie man sie eben aus Underground 1 und 2 kennt.
Need for Speed 2 Special Edition, High Stakes, Hot Pursuit 2 (insbesondere die PS2 Version), Carbon, Shift 1 und 2 Unleashed haben auch ihre Anhänger. Denn auch hier handelt es sich um durchaus gute Rennspiele.
Und ich gebe sogar zu, dass ich sogar Most Wanted (2012) noch okay finde - nicht gut, nicht sehr gut oder ausgezeichnet, aber okay. 

Undercover und World sind die Tiefpunkte der Serie - für mich. Meine Meinung.

Vielleicht sollte jemand, der eigentlich nur ein Spiel der Serie so richtig gut findet, 


Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein richtig gutes Need for Speed und das ist Porsche.


einsehen, dass man immer nur ein Porsche Fan war, aber nie ein großer Need for Speed Fan. Und nein, das soll nicht respektlos sein. Aber es änderst es auch nicht viel, wenn man wenigen den Klassiker-Status zugesteht. Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, die frühen Ridge Racer Spiele sind auch Klassiker (nur halt eben nicht auf dem PC), obwohl ich mit denen auch nie was anfangen konnte. 

Und ja, ich besitze alle NFS Spiele, die je für den PC erschienen sind, und habe sie natürlich gespielt. Dabei bin ich seit 1996 und der Special Edition des ersten Teiles. Das Original auf der 3DO blieb mir verwehrt, aber ich sehe die SE von NFS1 als würdigen Ersatz. Ausnahme bildet Motor City, das aber nur während der Entwicklung den NFS Titel trug, und bei Release nicht als Need for Speed erschien. Ich habe dabei jedem Spiel eine faire Chance gegeben. In jedes Spiel flossen jeweils ab Release Stunden um Stunden. Selbst Undercover habe ich durchgespielt. Bei World habe ich ein Profil auf Maximal-Level 60. Ist meine Meinung deshalb besser? Nein, das behaupte ich gar nicht. Aber es soll zeigen, dass ich mit der Serie vertraut bin. Aber wenn es nur nochmals verdeutlicht, dass es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, dann ist das genug. Natürlich habe ich keine Zeit jedes NFS, jedes Jahr aufs Neue zu spielen (es sind 19 Spiele allein für PC, zählt man Special Editions (NFS1 und 2) nicht gesondert) - ja, auch ich vergesse Dinge, aber an eines erinnere ich mich immer: ob ich Spaß mit einem Spiel hatte.

Ich würde Underground 3 vollkommen in Ordnung finden, weil ich Spaß mit Underground 1 und 2 hatte, und das obwohl ich beide nicht zu meinen Favoriten der Need for Speed Serie zähle.
Aber was ich immer wieder betone und was ich NICHT will, ist Underground 4 gleich nach 3, und Underground 5 nach 4, und so weiter. 

Gut, ich war schon immer jemand, der mit einer relativ breiten Masse an verschiedenen Arcade-Fahrphysiken klargekommen ist. Ich mag die NFS *Serie*.

Gibt es eine Garantie für ein gutes Spiel? Nein. Aber wenn die Serie tot ist, und es keine Hoffnung gibt, warum besucht man dann regelmäßig das Grab?
Ich halte es in Zukunft weiterhin so, wie ich es immer halte: einem Spiel ein faire Chance geben (auch bei Ankündigung und vor Veröffentlichung), es dann nach Release gründlich spielen, und mir meine eigene Meinung bilden. So wie es andere, zumindest zum Teil, auch tun - ich will hier nicht den Eindruck erwecken, ich würde denken, ich wäre der einzige der das so macht).


----------



## Porsche2000 (17. November 2014)

Ich bin kein Porsche Fan, aber ich mag NFS Porsche. Ich finde Ferrari und Lamborghini wesentlich eleganter als Porsche, aber wie gesagt ich liebe dieses Spiel weil es schlicht und ergreifend perfekt gemacht wurde und nicht wegen Porsche. Warum ist das so?

Das Spiel ist von 2000, die Grafik noch immer sehr gut und man erlebt definitiv die innovativste und interessanteste Einzelspieler-Karriere der Rennspiel-Geschichte! Im Werksfahrer-Modus fühlst du dich wirklich wie ein Mitglied im Porsche-Team. Team-Mitglieder wirken, wenn Sie dich vor eine Prüfung stellen, wie real existierenden Personen und du bekommst echte Verantwortung im Team. Dort musst du herausfordernde Missionen meistern, die nicht nur einfache Rennen sind! z.B. musst du eine Lieferung in einer bestimmten Zeit zum Hafenviertel bringen, dich dabei nicht von der Polizei erwischen lassen und keinen Schaden verursachen, um danach wieder heil zurückzukommen, oder du musst Slalom um Pylonen fahren, eine 360°-Drehung innerhalb der Pylonen machen, dann rückwärts weiter zu den nächsten... Der Werksfahrer ist voller durchdachter Prüfungen!

 Im Evolution-Modus wirst du durch die Geschichte von Porsche fahren, dein eigenes Geld verdienen, dein eigenes Auto kaufen und stolz in deine Garage stellen. Man wird nicht zugeworfen mit Belohnungen, deshalb hat man nie das Gefühl, "ein" Auto zu fahren, sondern immer "mein" Auto, wo du Ersatzteile einbauen kannst, um die Performance zu verbessern (z.B. ein Kaltluftansaugsystem, 3.6l Turbo-Motor, Regenreifen für Nässe und Schnee etc.) und du kannst alle technischen oder mechanischen Eigenschaften anpassen. Das detaillierte Schadensmodell macht die Karriere noch interessanter. Dein Auto wird nicht automatisch nach einem Rennen repariert - es bliebt beschädigt und du musst es früher oder später gegen Geld reparieren lassen. Du kannst genau auswählen, was du reparieren möchtest, wenn du genug Geld hast. Wenn nicht, dann gehst du mit deinem beschädigtem Auto ins nächste Rennen! Beim Kauf eines Autos kannst du zwischen Neuwagen und Gebrauchtwagen wählen, kaufen und verkaufen, reparieren und ein Preisangebot bestimmen, schauen, ob das Spiel, dein Angebot annimmt. Die Fahrphysik ist ziemlich realistisch, es ist nicht wie in einem Arcade-Racer, NFS Porsche ist mehr wie eine Simulation. Aber die Physik von Porsche ist nicht ZU gewöhnungsbedürftig wie die eines iRacing oder rFactor, aber dennoch nicht zu leicht! Immer noch eine Herausforderung mit realistischem Fahr- und Geschwindigkeits-Gefühl. Man merkt dem Spiel an, dass es eher für eine Nische von Erwachsenen gemacht ist und kein Mainstream-Müll wie das neue NFS Most Wanted zum Beispiel. Auch die Musik ist fantastisch und könnte nicht besser in die einzigartige Atmosphäre des Spiels passen. Während im Hauptmenü eine Art Techno/Ambient zur Untermalung dient, ist die Hintergrundmusik in den Rennen besonders einzigartig (Ich habe noch nie zuvor diese Art von Musik in anderen Medien gehört). Die Musik erinnert mich jedes Mal an die lange schöne Zeit mit dem Spiel. 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120403/jg9mhup2.jpg

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130522/q6nvrbqd.jpg

 Gute Rennspiele werden immer seltener. Heute macht EA nur noch Spiele, die der Mainstream will, ohne eine starke Vision, dafür stumpfsinnig und einfach, um jedes Jahr schnell an Geld zu kommen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Hardcore-Simulationen, aber die fast alle nur auf geschlossenen Rennstrecken fahren. Es gibt tatsächlich keine Rennsimulation mit Landschaften oder sogar offener Welt. Die "World Racing" Serie scheint hier die einzige Ausnahme zu sein. NFS Porsche hat zwar keine offene Welt, aber dafür einige der schönsten Strecken, durch die man fahren wird. Die meisten Regionen liegen in Frankreich und Deutschland, es gibt wunderschöne Landschaften durch die Normandie, Pyrenäen, Alpen, Corsica, Auvergne, Schwarzwald, Cote d' Azur und auch schmutzige Industriezonen (wie du auf dem Bild erkennst), was eine ausgezeichnete Atmosphäre und Fahrerlebnis verursacht. Jeder Ort sieht anders aus und es gibt ein Wetter-System, welches die Fahrphysik der Autos beeinflusst. Ich könnte nicht aufhören zu reden, wie gut das Spiel ist! Solche Spiele sind wirklich selten heute. Ich frage mich, warum die meisten der großen AAA-Spiele, die Millionen von Budget erhalten nur in einem weiteren Mainstream-Müll enden, während die kleinen Indie-Studios ohne Budget in der Lage sind, die besten Spiele zu produzieren. Und das ist es auch, warum die NFS-Serie von den gleichen Leuten ruiniert wurde, die sie einst erschaffen haben! Das Problem ist, dass gute Spiele ungesehen sind. Ich bin sicher, wenn du heute in eine Schule gehst und einen 12-jährigen Schüler auf Need For Speed ​​ansprichst, würde er nicht einmal wissen, was NFS Porsche ist. Die meisten Leute denken, das erste Spiel war Underground oder Most Wanted. Dabei stellen die originalen Klassiker mit Abstand den Höhepunkt der Serie dar. Underground hat mir zwar gefallen, aber seitdem die Serie zum Fun-Racer gemacht wurde, wurde alles immer schlimmer. Und wo wir heute gelandet sind, sieht man ja an Carbon, Undercover, The Run, Hot Pursuit und Most Wanted. All diese Spiele sollten wohl besser zur Burnout-Reihe gehören, aber da ist kein wahres NFS mehr drin!

Daher spiele ich heute nur noch die guten alten Klassiker und genieße sie auch noch nach 15 Jahren so sehr wie damals!

Hot Pursuit (2010) mag vielleicht mehr Fun machen, aber genau das ist es, warum die Serie zu einem dämlichen Action/Fun-Racer verstumpft wurde. Ich kann dieses "Racers vs Cops" nicht mehr ertragen, genauso wenig wie diese einfallslose Landkarten-Karriere, wo man ein Event nach dem anderen abspult. Man wird zugeworfen mit Belohnungen, was dazu führt, dass man keinen Bezug zu seinem Auto aufbaut. Stattdessen bekommt man alle Autos gleich vom Spiel "geliehen".
Das Fahrerlevel-System ist das billigste, was ich mir vorstellen kann. Ein absolutes No-Go! So etwas gehört ja nicht einmal in ein Rollenspiel. Und diese ganzen XP-Punkte, die einem jede 5 Sekunden fett auf den Bildschirm ploppen, nur weil man gerade irgendwie was rasantes gemacht hat, ist schon arg schlechtes Design und ein ganz großer Immersion-Killer. Man wird ja sogar für Unfälle und Sachschaden belohnt! Früher wurde so etwas als "Fahrfehler" bestraft! Aber das würde heutzutage den 11-Jährigen Kiddies ja den "Spaß" rauben! 

Landschaftlich macht das Spiel viel her. Die Orte sind wunderschön. Allerdings lassen die Strecken, die allesamt nur auf stumpfe Highspeed-Raserei ausgelegt sind, kein spannendes Spielerlebnis zu. Man kann mit 300 km/h ohne Probleme in die Kurven driften, ohne die Bremse benutzen zu müssen. Die Straßen sind sehr breit und es geht fast ständig gerade aus. Also sehr langweilige Strecken, was bei den so schönen Locations wirklich sehr schade ist. Eine anständige Fahrphysik ist leider auch zu viel verlangt. Und genau die wäre bei einem Rennspiel enorm von Bedeutung.

Das Spiel verstößt sozusagen gegen jegliche Prinzipien, die ein gutes Rennspiel ausmachen würden. Und das ist nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern wenn man sich in dem Bereich etwas auskennt, ist das Fakt. Es mag ja sein, dass das genau das richtige Spiel für eine flotte LAN-Party ist, wo man selbst als Raser die Polizei mit Waffen bekämpfen kann (was für ein Quatsch) aber spielerisch ist es einfach nur grottig. Es hat nicht mal ansatzweise den Tiefgang von NFS Porsche, welches ja wirklich ein ernstzunehmendes und vor allem authentisches Spielerlebnis mit Sinnhaftigkeit bietet anstatt wild draufloszurasen und die Sau rauszulassen.

Das Problem ist, dass NFS zu einem Fun-Racer verstumpft wurde, um der Breiten Masse (Mainstream) gerechter zu werden. Viele glauben zwar, dass NFS schon immer ein Arcade-Racer war, aber das ist schon mal falsch. The Need for Speed SE (1996) ist offiziell als Simulation eingetragen. die Physik wurde damals mit der Zeitschrift Road & Track entwickelt, wobei echte Wagedaten genutzt wurden um es so realistisch wie möglich zu machen.

Damit wollte man folgende Ziele erreichen (aus dem offiziellen Handbuch entnommen):

- Detailreichtum und Realismus. 
- Herausragendes Realitätsmodell mit echten Fahreigenschaften. 
- Unterschiedliche Handhabung der einzelnen Wagen. 
- Ohne ABS und Schlupfregelung kann das Auto ins Schleudern geraten. 

Dies sind für mich eindeutige Begriffe, die erwähnen, dass es zur damaligen zeit eine Simulation war.
Vielleicht sieht man es heute nicht mehr als Simulation an, weil es mittlerweile deutlich realistischere Simulationen gibt (die Technik geht eben immer weiter). 

Offiziel sind TNFS, Porsche, ProStreet, Shift & Shift 2 Unleashed als Sim eingetragen!

Die Physik in NFS Brennender Asphalt war Arcade, jedoch auch mit Sim Eigenschaften, zum Beispiel wegen dem Wetter und Schadensmodel das visuelle sowie physikalische Effekte zur Auswirkung hat.

NFS Porsche wurde dann wieder als eine reine Simulation rausgebracht.

Außerdem bietet NFS-II-SE einen Simulations-Modus. Nur weil standardmäßig Arcade eingestellt ist, heißt das nicht, dass es automatisch ein Arcade-Rennspiel ist. Man konnte, wie bei World Racing (2003), zwischen Arcade und Simulation wählen. Natürlich wurde das Bestmögliche seinerzeit realisiert. Heute sind viel genauere Physikberechnungen möglich als zu Zeiten von Windows 95.

TNFS ist keine Hardcore-Simulation, das ist richtig. Jedoch ist eine Simulation nicht umso realistischer, je anspruchsvoller sie ist. NFS hatte immer eine gute Balance zwischen Simulation und Arcade. Und immer ein glaubwürdiges Fahrgefühl. Es wirkte nie wie ein Fun-Racer, sondern stets wie ein authentisches Rennspiel mit echten Edelkarossen.

Erst seitdem es in Most Wanted mit dem "Sachschaden" anfing, wo man für das Fahren wie eine Wildsau auch noch belohnt wurde, hat die Serie an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren und das ganz unabhängig von der Physik. Das Gameplay wurde eben immer beschissener und hat NFS zu einem stumpfen Fun-Racer werden lassen. Denn auch in den meisten Nachfolgern bis einschließlich Rivals gibt es immer und immer wieder das gleiche dämliche Gameplay serviert.

Dass angeblich so viele einem Underground 3 nachheulen ist auch nicht ganz richtig, denn in Wahrheit haben sich die meisten Fans der originalen Klassiker mittlerweile von der Serie abgewandt, weil sie den Glauben an ein spielenswertes NFS verloren haben. Insgeheim würden sich aber viele ein Spiel der alten Tugenden zurückwünschen. Es gibt durchaus welche, die finden diesen Gangster-Stil mit kitschig bunten Spoiler und Neon bling bling einfach nur albern prollig.

Um ehrlich zu sein, haben mir die Underground-Teile als eine Abwechslung sehr gut gefallen, und das obwohl ich getunte Hondas auch kitschig finde. Jedenfalls gab es eine spannende Karriere mit eigenen Autos und viel Schrauberei. Jedoch stünden für mich andere Prioritäten auf der Liste, die NFS zurück zu den Wurzeln führen sollten und die heute auch generell eines der schönsten und innovativsten Rennspiele überhaupt vermissen lassen.

Das ist es, was NFS kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## Galford (18. November 2014)

Ich hatte das Folgende zitiert:


Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein richtig gutes Need for Speed und das ist Porsche.


In dem Zitat ging es um das Spiel, nicht die Automarke. 
Deshalb hatte ich dies geschrieben:


Galford schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte jemand, der eigentlich nur ein Spiel der Serie so richtig gut findet, einsehen, dass man immer nur ein Porsche Fan war, aber nie ein großer Need for Speed Fan.



Nochmals, gemeint hatte ich also auch nicht die Automarke Porsche, sondern ebenso das Spiel. Ich wollte nur nicht *NFS* Porsche schreiben, weil ich damit hauptsächlich sagen wollte, dass du mehr ein Fan dieses einen Spieles bist, als ein Need for Speed Fan (die Franchise, die mehr als nur Porsche umfasst). Deshalb interessiert es auch nicht, dass du Ferrari oder Lamborghini mehr magst. 

Scheinbar hast du auch überlesen, dass ich ebenfalls sämtliche NFS Spiele auf dem PC besitze. Und diese ebenfalls Stunden lang gespielt habe. Du brauchst mir über Porsche nichts erzählen. Ich bin mit dem Spiel genug vertraut, auch wenn Erinnerungen mit der Zeit verblassen. Falls du wissen möchtest welche Übung mir im Werksfahrer am meisten Probleme bereitet hat: mit manueller Schaltung eine *180* Grad Drehung (erste 180 Grad Drehung = man steht dann rückwärts zum Verlauf), dann eben rückwärts zu den nächsten Pylonen und eine weitere *180* Grad Drehung (dann steht man wieder in Zielrichtung vorwärts, weil 180+180=360), dann natürlich wieder vorwärts weiter, und dann zum Abschluss eine 360 Grad-Drehung bevor es über das Ziel geht. Jedenfalls so ungefähr, aber wenn du möchtest, dann kannst du jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. Die Strecken brauchst du mir auch nicht aufzählen, die sind mir alle bekannt, und deine Screenshot hättest du dir sparen können (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-517.html#post6951887 ; http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-517.html#post6951888). Einen Porsche ausliefern, und dabei der strunzdämlichen Polizei ausweichen - ja, ja, ich kenne das. Auch das über den Haufen fahren von Pylonen, in der Reihenfolge die sich nach dem vorgegebenen Route richtet. Und mir ist auch bewusst, warum du unter schönen Landschaften, die Autobahn nicht aufgezählt hast. Und Schnee in den Alpen ist schön rutschig - naja, kommt darauf an. Und die Musik? Ebenso Geschmacksache, denn mir sagt die Musik in Porsche gar nicht so sehr zu, wie dir. Da klingt der Turbo weit schöner. Ach und noch was, falls du dich wunderst warum das Nummernschild in meinem Screenshot zu Porsche geschwärzt ist - genau deshalb, Martin - genau deshalb. 

Im Bezug auf das Fahrverhalten der einzelnen Spiele brauchst du mich ebenso wenig zu belehren. Da gibt es von mir aus nur ein "No shit, Sherlock". Mir ist bewusst, dass das erste NFS mit Road & Track entstanden ist, und ja, es steht sogar ganz groß auf der Verpackung drauf. Ich werde jetzt nicht auf jeden einzelnen Titel eingehen, aber den Unterschied zwischen einem realistischen Fahrverhalten und einer Arcade-Fahrphysik werde ich wohl selber noch kennen. 

Ich nehm es dir nicht übel, ich tu einfach so als wolltest du mich gar nicht beleidigen, und du wolltest alles nur so schreiben, dass auch andere Leute hier mitlesen können, und den Kontext verstehen. Ich zeige hier einfach mal meinen guten Willen.




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Und wo wir heute gelandet sind, sieht man ja an Carbon, Undercover, The Run, Hot Pursuit und Most Wanted. All diese Spiele sollten wohl besser zur Burnout-Reihe gehören, aber da ist kein wahres NFS mehr drin!


Bei Most Wanted (2012) ist viel Burnout drin - den Punkt bekommst du. Carbon und Undercover? Sicher das du mit Burnout vertraut bist? Die Spiele haben mehr mit dem originalen Most Wanted oder gar Underground 2 gemein, als mit einem Burnout. Undercover ist sogar genau eines - ein Most Wanted (2005) für ganz Arme. Undercover hat Blackbox selber verbrochen. Und sorry, aber Carbon ist mMn zumindest noch ein gutes Spiel. The Run? Zwei, drei Sachen, die wie Burnout sind - man merkt aber sogar noch sehr gut, dass The Run noch von Blackbox, und eben nicht von Criterion, ist. Hot Pursuit habe ich oben schon etwas genauer beschrieben.

Und ja, Hot Pursuit ist auf Hochgeschwindigkeitsrennen ausgelegt. Und ja, die meisten Abschnitte sind breit, und das überwiegt auch, aber es gibt durchaus auch ein paar engere Kurven. Und weißt du was? Ich mag es. Die Hot Pursuits machen einfach viel Spaß und sind intensiv (nur für dich nicht, weil du das Spiel grundsätzlich nicht magst), und selbst für einen simplen Arcaderacer bekomme ich vom Fahrverhalten her genug Feedback, um auch heute noch ab und zu meine Zeiten verbessern zu können, und zu wissen wo ich gut oder schlecht gefahren bin. Außerdem gibt es kleine feine Nuancen bei Driften, die sich dir wohl nicht ganz erschlossen haben (es macht durchaus einen Unterschied wie man in den Drift geht). Entweder Gas weg und Gas sofort wieder durchdrücken, mit der Bremse den Drift einleiten, oder mit der Handbremse. Das hört sich jetzt sehr simpel an, zugegeben, aber es macht einen Unterschied. Es macht sogar Sinn im richtigen Winkel in die Kurve zu gehen. Das Fahrverhalten ist nicht realistisch, aber es ist Geschmackssache, da kannst du deine Meinung noch so oft als Fakt verkaufen wie du willst. HP ist ein Arcaderacer, will aber auch in kleinster Weise eine Simulation sein.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das Spiel verstößt sozusagen gegen jegliche Prinzipien, die ein gutes Rennspiel ausmachen würden. Und das ist nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern wenn man sich in dem Bereich etwas auskennt, ist das Fakt.



Auch Gott, wieder dieses "wer sich auskennt, muss mir zustimmen". Das ist kein Argument - das ist im besten Falle milde Arroganz. Zu Arcade-Rennspielen zählen auch Sega Rally, Outrun, Split/Second, Blur etc. Auch bei diesen Spielen greifen gewisse Kritikpunkte. Und trotzdem sind es Rennspiele, die ihre Fans haben und hatten. Du verwechselst hier das Genre der Rennspiele, mit deiner Wunschvorstellung von Rennspielen, bzw. mit Rennspiele die zumindest etwas realistischere Ansätze bieten. Hot Pursut ist nicht perfekt, aber es hat genügend Merkmale, die einen sehr guten *Arcade*racer auszeichnen (präzise Steuerung; unrealistisches, aber den eigenen gesetzten Regeln nach, nachvollziehbares und plausibles Arcade-Fahrverhalten; spaßige Spielmodi; gute Auswahl an Autos, mit unterschiedlichen Eigenheiten (der Bentley ist fühlbar schwerer als z.B. der McLaren MP4-12C); schöne Landschaften; simples, aber durchdachtes "Waffen"-System) und wer etwas Ahnung von dem Bereich hat, muss mir zustimmen, denn das ist Fakt. Oh, warte. Sorry, aber wenn es bei dir als Argument gilt, dann bei mir auch. 

Das XP System ist Geschmackssache, nicht jeder möchte sich Fahrzeuge erst mit Geld erkaufen. Und nein, nicht jedem gefällt das System aus Porsche. Es gibt genügend Leute, die sich Autos alleine durch Siege in Rennen erspielen möchten. Und was ist das Problem, dass man beim Spielen belohnt wird? Oh, ja es sind keine Rollenspiele - aber wenn man Eigenheiten aus anderen Genres übernimmt, muss dies kein Negativ-Punkt sein. Es bleibt ganz einfach Geschmacksache. Es gefällt dir nicht. Manche wollen einfach auch nur zig Supersportwagen fahren, als sich hauptsächlich mit nur ein, zwei Autos über längere Zeit hin zu beschäftigen. Viele andere Rennspiele, auch realistischere, geben bei vielen Event vor, welche Autos man fahren kann oder nicht - auch hier bekommt man teils Autos bereitgestellt (siehe Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed (Einladungsevents - so heißen die doch?) - die Spiele, die du als Sim bezeichnet hast) und am Ende der Karriere hat man auch an die zwanzig und mehr verschiedenen Autos gefahren, ob man sein Lieblingsauto spielen wollte oder nicht. In Hot Pursuit 2 (2002) z.B. sieht es nicht anders aus als in HP (2010) - auch hier kann man nicht frei aus allen Autos auswählen, welches man für eine Karriere-Event haben möchte - da kommt auch kein Gefühl von "das Auto gehört mir" auf.

Haben sich die Need for Speed Spiele im Laufe der Jahre verändert? Ja. Hat die Qualität im Ganzen betrachtet nachgelassen? Ja, und dem habe ich nie widersprochen, denn Undercover und World sind schlechte Spiele. Most Wanted 2012 finde ich okay, und nicht mehr, aber das habe ich bereits erwähnt (falls du das auch überlesen hast). Ich habe auch The Run nie lobend erwähnt. Aber Hot Pursuit (2010) ist für mich ein klasse Spiel - und ja, darauf lasse ich nichts kommen. Und ja, es macht mir Spaß. Und Rivals finde ich auch recht gut. Natürlich ist durch Undercover, World, The Run, oder Most Wanted (2012) die jüngere Ära der NFS Spiele nicht auf dem selben Qualitätsniveau, wie sagen wir, NFS1 bis Hot Pursuit 2, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass alles schlecht ist.

Und zu Thema Underground 3. Natürlich wollen viele das Spiel, und wenn es nur deshalb ist, weil davon mindesten 15 Millionen Exemplare abgesetzt wurden (und die Zahl ist wohl auch noch veraltet). Darum ist deine Behauptung einfach falsch, und das viele Leute ein Underground 3 wollen, nicht nur "nicht ganz richtig". Entweder wollen viele NFS Underground 3 oder nicht - oder ist dies wieder so eine halb-schwanger Situation? 
Underground wurde nur von Most Wanted (2005) überflügelt, dass laut EA selbst, das best-verkaufteste NFS ist, auch wenn sich noch hartnäckig das Gerücht hält, es sei weiterhin Underground. Porsche hat sich niemals auch nur annähernd so gut verkauft, denn es erschien auch nur für PS1 und PC. Und dabei ist die PC und PS1 Version nicht mal das selbe Spiel. Du gibst doch selber zu, dass es Leute gibt, die denken es fing alles mit Underground an. Das es auch eine Reihe von Leuten gibt, die ein ganz klassisches NFS wollen, habe ich niemals bestritten. Wenn die ersten paar Sätze in meinem oberen (!) Beitrag für dich Sinn ergeben würden, dann hättest du kapiert das sowohl NFSSE, NFSIII:HP, als auch Porsche in meiner Topp 5 sind. Zusammen mit Most Wanted (2005) und HP (2010).


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. November 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Nochmals, gemeint hatte ich also auch nicht die Automarke Porsche, sondern ebenso das Spiel. Ich wollte nur nicht *NFS* Porsche schreiben, weil ich damit hauptsächlich sagen wollte, dass du mehr ein Fan dieses einen Spieles bist, als ein Need for Speed Fan (die Franchise, die mehr als nur Porsche umfasst).



Ich war seit meiner Kindheit als ich mit NFS III anfing und dann später auch die beiden Vorgänger gespielt habe, immer mit Begeisterung ein Fan von Need For Speed. Als dann NFS Porsche erschienen ist, war ich sogar erst enttäuscht, weil es so "anders" war als das, was man eigentlich von der Serie gewohnt war. Erst etwas später wurde mir bewusst, wie genial dieses Spiel doch ist. Also ich wäre ohne ein Fan von der Need For Speed Serie zu sein auch niemals auf NFS Porsche gekommen!



Galford schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast du auch überlesen, dass ich ebenfalls sämtliche NFS Spiele auf dem PC besitze. Und diese ebenfalls Stunden lang gespielt habe. Du brauchst mir über Porsche nichts erzählen...


Nein, das habe ich nicht überlesen. Bin nur nicht darauf eingegangen. Ich habe auch gar nicht versucht, dir etwas über NFS Porsche zu erzählen. Mein Beitrag richtet sich an die allgemeine Diskussion, nicht an dich speziell.



Galford schrieb:


> Bei Most Wanted (2012) ist viel Burnout drin - den Punkt bekommst du. Carbon und Undercover? Sicher das du mit Burnout vertraut bist? Die Spiele haben mehr mit dem originalen Most Wanted oder gar Underground 2 gemein, als mit einem Burnout. Undercover ist sogar genau eines - ein Most Wanted (2005) für ganz Arme. Undercover hat Blackbox selber verbrochen. Und sorry, aber Carbon ist mMn zumindest noch ein gutes Spiel. The Run? Zwei, drei Sachen, die wie Burnout sind - man merkt aber sogar noch sehr gut, dass The Run noch von Blackbox, und eben nicht von Criterion, ist. Hot Pursuit habe ich oben schon etwas genauer beschrieben.



Habe Burnout nie gespielt, weil ich solche Art von Rennspielen nicht mag. Carbon war mit seinen "magischen Waffen" ein extrem schlechter Reinfall und schon fast eine Beleidigung für die Serie. Undercover hat die bis dato schlechteste "Fahrphysik" überhaupt. Die Autos steuern sich wie ein Panzer auf Gleisen. Das Spiel sah auch von der Grafik schlechter aus als Most Wanted, welches 3 Jahre älter war. Man hat einfach die gleiche Suppe noch mal neu aufgekocht und dabei wohl ein falsches Rezept benutzt. Über The Ruin sage ich mal nichts. Das hat die Serie dann wortwörtlich in den Ruin getrieben.



Galford schrieb:


> Und ja, Hot Pursuit ist auf Hochgeschwindigkeitsrennen ausgelegt. Und ja, die meisten Abschnitte sind breit, und das überwiegt auch, aber es gibt durchaus auch ein paar engere Kurven. Und weißt du was? Ich mag es. Die Hot Pursuits machen einfach viel Spaß und sind intensiv (nur für dich nicht, weil du das Spiel grundsätzlich nicht magst), und selbst für einen simplen Arcaderacer bekomme ich vom Fahrverhalten her genug Feedback, um auch heute noch ab und zu meine Zeiten verbessern zu können, und zu wissen wo ich gut oder schlecht gefahren bin. Außerdem gibt es kleine feine Nuancen bei Driften, die sich dir wohl nicht ganz erschlossen haben (es macht durchaus einen Unterschied wie man in den Drift geht). Entweder Gas weg und Gas sofort wieder durchdrücken, mit der Bremse den Drift einleiten, oder mit der Handbremse. Das hört sich jetzt sehr simpel an, zugegeben, aber es macht einen Unterschied. Es macht sogar Sinn im richtigen Winkel in die Kurve zu gehen. Das Fahrverhalten ist nicht realistisch, aber es ist Geschmackssache, da kannst du deine Meinung noch so oft als Fakt verkaufen wie du willst. HP ist ein Arcaderacer, will aber auch in kleinster Weise eine Simulation sein.



Es ist keine Kunst, in einem Arcade-Racer schnell zu fahren. Es bedarf nämlich keinerlei Können. Ich wäre gern mal gegen dich gefahren, als das Spiel neu rausgekommen ist. Ich war nämlich einer der Besten im Onlineserver. Aber ich war nicht stolz darauf, denn ich weiß ja, dass man bei dem Spiel einfach nur blind aufs Gas drücken muss und das geht mit Pfeiltasten ganz wunderbar.



Galford schrieb:


> Auch Gott, wieder dieses "wer sich auskennt, muss mir zustimmen". Das ist kein Argument - das ist im besten Falle milde Arroganz. Zu Arcade-Rennspielen zählen auch Sega Rally, Outrun, Split/Second, Blur etc. Auch bei diesen Spielen greifen gewisse Kritikpunkte. Und trotzdem sind es Rennspiele, die ihre Fans haben und hatten. Du verwechselst hier das Genre der Rennspiele, mit deiner Wunschvorstellung von Rennspielen, bzw. mit Rennspiele die zumindest etwas realistischere Ansätze bieten. Hot Pursut ist nicht perfekt, aber es hat genügend Merkmale, die einen sehr guten *Arcade*racer auszeichnen (präzise Steuerung; unrealistisches, aber den eigenen gesetzten Regeln nach, nachvollziehbares und plausibles Arcade-Fahrverhalten; spaßige Spielmodi; gute Auswahl an Autos, mit unterschiedlichen Eigenheiten (der Bentley ist fühlbar schwerer als z.B. der McLaren MP4-12C); schöne Landschaften; simples, aber durchdachtes "Waffen"-System) und wer etwas Ahnung von dem Bereich hat, muss mir zustimmen, denn das ist Fakt. Oh, warte. Sorry, aber wenn es bei dir als Argument gilt, dann bei mir auch.



Das mag alles stimmen, aber man hätte so ein Spiel nicht Need for Speed taufen dürfen. Keiner hätte etwas dagegen gehabt, wenn sie ein eigenständiges Sub-Genre daraus gemacht hätten und doch auf der anderen Seite bitte der NFS Serie treu geblieben wären. Fakt ist, es ist ein unterhaltsamer Racer. Aber Fakt ist auch, es ist kein echtes NFS mehr. Wer Unterhaltung will, der soll doch Super Mario-Kart oder Ridge Racer spielen, aber in einem NFS haben solche Fun-Elemente einfach nichts verloren, denn die Serie war immer dezent und glaubwürdig gehalten. Ohne Kino-Action, Auto-Scooter mit den Cops und ohne fette Positionsnummern über den Autos, die kein Mensch braucht und nur hässlig im Bild umherschweben als würde man an einem Spieleautomaten in der Kneipe spielen.



Galford schrieb:


> Das XP System ist Geschmackssache, nicht jeder möchte sich Fahrzeuge erst mit Geld erkaufen. Und nein, nicht jedem gefällt das System aus Porsche. Es gibt genügend Leute, die sich Autos alleine durch Siege in Rennen erspielen möchten. Und was ist das Problem, dass man beim Spielen belohnt wird? Oh, ja es sind keine Rollenspiele - aber wenn man Eigenheiten aus anderen Genres übernimmt, muss dies kein Negativ-Punkt sein. Es bleibt ganz einfach Geschmacksache. Es gefällt dir nicht. Manche wollen einfach auch nur zig Supersportwagen fahren, als sich hauptsächlich mit nur ein, zwei Autos über längere Zeit hin zu beschäftigen. Viele andere Rennspiele, auch realistischere, geben bei vielen Event vor, welche Autos man fahren kann oder nicht - auch hier bekommt man teils Autos bereitgestellt (siehe Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed (Einladungsevents - so heißen die doch?) - die Spiele, die du als Sim bezeichnet hast) und am Ende der Karriere hat man auch an die zwanzig und mehr verschiedenen Autos gefahren, ob man sein Lieblingsauto spielen wollte oder nicht. In Hot Pursuit 2 (2002) z.B. sieht es nicht anders aus als in HP (2010) - auch hier kann man nicht frei aus allen Autos auswählen, welches man für eine Karriere-Event haben möchte - da kommt auch kein Gefühl von "das Auto gehört mir" auf.



Das Problem ist, man hat sich von den treuen Fans abgewandt und möchte eine größere Zielgruppe für sich gewinnen. Die sogenannten "Casual-Gamer", die sich am liebsten nach einem ansträngengen Arbeitstag ganz bequem auf die Couch vor die Konsole setzen und draufloszocken wollen. Ohne sich in ein Spiel mühevoll einarbeiten zu müssen, ohne sich damit auseinanderzusetzen und ohne sich alles erst erspielen zu müssen. Am besten man startet gleich mit einem Lamborghini Gallardo durch, der unbegrenzt Nitro zur Verfügung hat und dann zerbeult man so viele Cops wie möglich! Das ist die neue "Generation" der Gamer und die will EA für sich gewinnen.
Für mich ist das keine Geschmackssache. Wenn 10 Millionen Kinder die Teletubbies lieber mögen als Meisterwerke wie Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, dann ist letzteres trotzdem besser. Es gibt Prinzipien für Qualität und die kann man nicht von irgendwelchen Meinungen abhängig machen. 

Warum kriegen wir dann so komische Spiele? Das ist nur das Resultat, nicht das eigentliche Ziel! Was die Publisher wollen, ist den Massenmarkt zu bedienen. Wenn man es nun also dem Massenmarkt recht machen will (ob das immer nötig oder sinnvoll ist, sei hier mal außen vor gelassen), dann steht man vor dem Problem, diese vielen verschiedenen Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bringen. Und da kommt dann als Ergebnis so ein weichgespülter und glattgebügelter Mist bei heraus. Ein Spiel mit Profil und Charakter hat eben auch Ecken und Kanten und jede davon könnte irgendeine Untergruppe am Massenmarkt vergrätzen. Man kann es sich ein bisschen so vorstellen, als sollte man 10 Millionen Leute bekochen und es darf nur ein Gericht geben. Und dann geht's halt los. Da kommen die Vegetarier, die wollen kein Fleisch. Dann die religiösen, die möchten alles koscher (oder dergleichen) haben. Dann die Leute mit den verschiedenen Lebensmittelallergien, also fällt das auch alles weg. Die Leute mit hohem Blutdruck müssen Salz meiden, die Figurbewussten haben Angst vor jeder Kalorie, die Laktoseintoleranten vertragen keine Milchprodukte und so weiter und so weiter. Und wenn man das alles berücksichtigen will, dann hat man halt keine Wahl, als am Ende eine Wassersuppe zu kochen - einzige Zutat: Wasser.

Es ist nicht so, dass jeder einzelner dieser 10 Millionen Leute gerne ein Essen hätte, das nach nix schmeckt und keinen Nährwert hat. Sondern erst in der Gesamtheit ergibt sich die Wassersuppe als Konsequenz daraus, alle Anforderungen unter einen Hut bringen zu wollen. Da muss man halt alles weglassen. Eine Schale Wasser kann man dann an wirklich jeden verkaufen.

Das Problem besteht also nicht auf Seiten der Konsumenten, die besonders dämlich wären oder vom Publisher für dämlich gehalten werden. Das Problem liegt auf der Produzentenseite, die aus verschiedenen Gründen (hohe Investitionskosten, Gewinnstreben, etc.) unbedingt möglichst viele Leute mit einer gemeinsamen Mahlzeit bekochen wollen.



Galford schrieb:


> Natürlich ist durch Undercover, World, The Run, oder Most Wanted (2012) die jüngere Ära der NFS Spiele nicht auf dem selben Qualitätsniveau, wie sagen wir, NFS1 bis Hot Pursuit 2, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass alles schlecht ist.



Doch, für mich bedeutet das genau dies. Ich habe meine Indealvorstellungen von einem perfekten Spiel und bin nunmal als ein Fan der Serie besonders enttäuscht, wenn man miterlebt, für was für Deppen die heutigen Spiele gemacht sind. The Run wirkt wie von einer Gruppe Studenten drauflosentwickelt. Von welchen, die noch nie zuvor ein Spiel gespielt haben. Das ist auch bei Hot Pursuit nicht anders. Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, dass man als Fan eher weiß, was ein gutes Rennspiel ausmacht als die Berufs-Entwickler bei EA. Warum soll ich mich mit etwas Schlechterem zufrieden geben, wenn ich doch sehe, wie fantastisch man es damals noch hinbekommen hat? Das liegt nicht etwa an dem Kult-Status oder Nostalgie der Kindheitserinnerungen, sondern die Spiele früher waren wirklich besser.



Galford schrieb:


> Und zu Thema Underground 3. Natürlich wollen viele das Spiel, und wenn es nur deshalb ist, weil davon mindesten 15 Millionen Exemplare abgesetzt wurden (und die Zahl ist wohl auch noch veraltet). Darum ist deine Behauptung einfach falsch, und das viele Leute ein Underground 3 wollen, nicht nur "nicht ganz richtig". Entweder wollen viele NFS Underground 3 oder nicht - oder ist dies wieder so eine halb-schwanger Situation?
> Underground wurde nur von Most Wanted (2005) überflügelt, dass laut EA selbst, das best-verkaufteste NFS ist, auch wenn sich noch hartnäckig das Gerücht hält, es sei weiterhin Underground. Porsche hat sich niemals auch nur annähernd so gut verkauft, denn es erschien auch nur für PS1 und PC. Und dabei ist die PC und PS1 Version nicht mal das selbe Spiel. Du gibst doch selber zu, dass es Leute gibt, die denken es fing alles mit Underground an. Das es auch eine Reihe von Leuten gibt, die ein ganz klassisches NFS wollen, habe ich niemals bestritten. Wenn die ersten paar Sätze in meinem oberen (!) Beitrag für dich Sinn ergeben würden, dann hättest du kapiert das sowohl NFSSE, NFSIII:HP, als auch Porsche in meiner Topp 5 sind. Zusammen mit Most Wanted (2005) und HP (2010).



Zu behaupten die Qualität eines Spiels würde von den Verkaufszahlen abhängen, ist falsch. Demnach müssten ja Tetris oder Super Mario die besten Spiele aller Zeiten sein!
HD-Action-Blockbuster machen mehr Umsatz als Filme wie "Die Wasser der Hügel" und letzteres ist wohl eines der wertvollsten und besten Meisterwerke, die man überhaupt zu schätzen weiß. Und kaum jemand hat je davon gehört. Richtig tolle "Perlen" wollen eben entdeckt werden und richten sich an eine ganz spezielle Zielgruppe. Nicht etwa an den niveaulosen Mainstream. Stichwort: Wassersuppe.


----------



## Galford (18. November 2014)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Habe Burnout nie gespielt, weil ich solche Art von Rennspielen nicht mag.



Dann darfst du aber nicht einfach Vergleiche anstellen, und nicht einfach ein paar anderen Leute nachquatschen, die wohl auch nur vom Hörensagen meinen zu wissen, welches Spiel zu welchem Anteil ein Burnout ist. Und manchmal liegt der Teufel auch im Detail - aber das kann man nur erkennen, wenn man sich seine Meinung aus eigenen Erfahrungen bildet.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Es ist keine Kunst, in einem Arcade-Racer schnell zu fahren. Es bedarf nämlich keinerlei Können. Ich wäre gern mal gegen dich gefahren, als das Spiel neu rausgekommen ist. Ich war nämlich einer der Besten im Onlineserver. Aber ich war nicht stolz darauf, denn ich weiß ja, dass man bei dem Spiel einfach nur blind aufs Gas drücken muss und das geht mit Pfeiltasten ganz wunderbar.



Und warum muss es Kunst sein? Mir geht es darum, ob ich mit einem Spiel Spaß habe, weniger darum besser zu sein als andere. Ob ich gut bin? Nun, ich bin leider jemand der Online immer sehr aufgeregt ist. Ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz nachzuvollziehen, denn immerhin fährt man online nicht mit seinem richtigen Namen und trotzdem bin ich da relativ nervös. Das muss nicht einmal von Nachteil sein, es ist nur etwas "anstrengend". Trotzdem gewinne ich auch online Rennen, Interceptors usw. Sagen wir so, Arcaderennspiele liegen mit relativ gut - ich gehöre trotz allem eigentlich immer zu den Besseren. Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal Split/Second, weil der Onlinemodus so funktioniert: man startet bei Rang 99. Gewinnt man, verbessert sich der Rang, verliert man oder landet auf den hinteren Plätzen, steigt man wieder ab. Sagen wird es mal so, es war kein großen Problem Rang 1 zu erreichen, und das trotz der Möglichkeit immer wieder Ränge einzubüßen. Ich habe das Spiel auch gespielt, bevor es online tot war. Bei Simulationen, wenn andere mit Lenkrad und ich mit Gamepad spiele - nun dann sieht es für mich eher durchschnittlich aus. 
Welches Spiel ist denn für dich eines, dass entsprechende Statistiken bietet, woran man dann festmachen kann, wie gut jemand ist? Spielt es überhaupt eine Rolle wie talentiert man in einem bestimmten Bereich ist? Wenn jemand in einer Band die Songs schreibt, aber nicht der Sänger ist, nur weil seine Stimme nicht ausreicht, oder sein Gitarrenspiel nicht auf Jimmy Hendrix-Niveau ist, hat er dann etwa auch keine Ahnung von Songwriting?
Wenn du ein Rennen gegen mich gewinnst, soll das das bedeuten das ich Unrecht habe? Wenn Klitschko dich K.O. schlägt, bedeutet es dann, dass du absolut keine Ahnung von Boxen hast?



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Zu behaupten die Qualität eines Spiels würde von den Verkaufszahlen abhängen, ist falsch. Demnach müssten ja Tetris oder Super Mario die besten Spiele aller Zeiten sein!
> HD-Action-Blockbuster machen mehr Umsatz als Filme wie "Die Wasser der Hügel" und letzteres ist wohl eines der wertvollsten und besten Meisterwerke, die man überhaupt zu schätzen weiß. Und kaum jemand hat je davon gehört. Richtig tolle "Perlen" wollen eben entdeckt werden und richten sich an eine ganz spezielle Zielgruppe. Nicht etwa an den niveaulosen Mainstream. Stichwort: Wassersuppe.



Und genau hier verstehst du mich nicht richtig. Ich habe die Qualität nicht an den Verkaufszahlen festgemacht. Wo steht das bitte? Nochmals, wo steht das? Wo schrieb ich in dem Zusammenhang, das Underground qualitativ besser sei als Porsche? Ich schrieb sogar, dass Porsche nur auf PC und PS1 erschien, und das beide Spiele nicht einmal die selben sind. Aber Need for Speed Underground ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Spiel. Ob Presse oder User - es kam und kommt immer relativ gut weg. Nur bei 15 Millionen Einheiten ist die rein theoretische Chance, dass eine breite Masse von Leute ein Underground 3 wollen, immer noch recht hoch und sehr wahrscheinlich, das es genau so ist. Wenn nur 25% der Underground Fans ein Underground 3 haben möchten, mögen es sehr wahrscheinlich immer noch mehr Leute sein, als wenn 50% der Porsche Fans ein Porsche 2 haben möchten. Rein von den Prozentzahlen (50 zu 25%), mag Porsche also besser davon kommen, aber gemessen an der Anzahl der interessierten Leute, liegt Underground trotzdem vorn. Und ganz ehrlich, man braucht kaum Vorstellungskraft zu verstehen, dass sich Underground einer großen Beliebtheit erfreut, und die potenzielle Menge an Spielern für Underground 3, recht hoch ist. Da spielt nicht einmal eine Rolle, welches Spiel davon nun besser ist, aber die Popularität hat doch Einfluss auf die Nachfrage. Die Begründung, dass Verkaufszahlen nichts über die Qualität aussagen mag ja stimmen, aber der Bekanntheitsgrad / die Popularität bei der Masse, auch wenn es nur um die reine Anzahl an Interessenten geht, sagt durchaus aus, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, das in der Summe es mengenmäßig viele Spieler gibt, die als potentielle Käufer eines Underground 3 in Frage kommen. Und genau deshalb ist, die Aussage für mich weiterhin richtig: viele wollen Underground 3, nicht gemessen an einem Prozentsatz sondern an der Masse der Spieler.


 Auch habe ich nicht gesagt, dass ich glaube man müsste es allen recht machen. Ich mag auch einige Spiel die einiges darstellen, aber auch sehr vieles nicht. Aber natürlich muss man oder sollte man sich nicht zwischen die Stühle setzten. Aber das die moderneren Spiele allen Zielgruppen ansprechen, gilt auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad, sonst könnte man in allen Spielen Tunen wie in Underground.  




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Doch, für mich bedeutet das genau dies. Ich habe meine Indealvorstellungen von einem perfekten Spiel und bin nunmal als ein Fan der Serie besonders enttäuscht, wenn man miterlebt, für was für Deppen die heutigen Spiele gemacht sind. The Run wirkt wie von einer Gruppe Studenten drauflosentwickelt. Von welchen, die noch nie zuvor ein Spiel gespielt haben. Das ist auch bei Hot Pursuit nicht anders.



Also beleidigst du mich indirekt, oder sogar direkt (hängt vom guten Willen ab, wie man es auslegen will), als Depp, weil ich Hot Pursuit sehr gut finde? Oh, ich verstehe schon, man wünscht sich das perfekte Spiel für einen selber. Mag nichts Verwerfliches sein, aber andere als Deppen zu beschimpfen, weil sie deine Idealvorstellungen nicht teilen? Okay, wahrscheinlich interessiert dich das Null, wenn ich dir das ankreide. Und oh Gott, ich muss nochmals anmerken das ja NFSSE, NFSII:HP, Porsche und Most Wanted ebenso in meinen Topp 5 sind wie Hot Pursuit. Im Bezug auf Undercover habe ich auch mehrmals verlauten lassen, dass ich das Spiel schlecht finde. 

Aber lassen wird das. Ich höre jetzt auf, denn wir sind an einem Punkt, an dem es keinen Sinn mehr macht, großartig weiter zu diskutieren. Ich akzeptiere deine Sichtweise, muss ihr aber nicht uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Nur, beschleicht mich das Gefühlt, das dir meine Sichtweise, nicht nur nicht gefällt, sondern das du schlicht und ergreifend keine Form von Respekt erübrigen kannst.


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. November 2014)

Ich brauche nicht grundsätzlich alles zu tolerieren oder respektieren. Dann kann man mich ruhig als intolerant bezeichnen. Ich bin sogar stolz darauf, nicht alles durchgehen zu lassen oder für egal zu befinden.
Aber natürlich ist das bei deiner Meinung gegenüber einem Computerspiel nicht der Fall. Ich entschuldige mich, wenn du dich beleidigt gefühlt hast. Trotzdem habe ich meine Prinzipien was die Qualität von Medien angeht und bezeichne diese Art von Generation so, wie ich sie beschrieben habe. Denn in der Masse sind sie daran schuld, dass sich die Spielemacher an ihnen orientieren und alles immer oberflächlicher und dämlicher machen. Mittlerweile ist NFS ein dämlicher Stumpfsinn-Racer geworden und das noch nicht einmal allein zu schulden der schlechten Fahrphysik.

Ich stelle diese Entwicklung ja auch bei anderen Medien fest. Und ja, wer nicht mal in der Lage ist, ein Spiel ohne ständige Einblendung von irgendwelchen Textmeldungen, Hinweisen und Tipps zu spielen, der ist ein Depp. Und genau für diejenigen werden solche Spiele gemacht.

Ein absolutes No-Go für Spieler, die ein ernsthaftes Erlebnis zum Eintauchen haben wollen. Dass sich dann darüber aufgeregt wird, liegt doch auf der Hand.


----------



## DerBusch13 (19. November 2014)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ich brauche nicht grundsätzlich alles zu tolerieren oder respektieren. Dann kann man mich ruhig als intolerant bezeichnen. Ich bin sogar stolz darauf, nicht alles durchgehen zu lassen oder für egal zu befinden.
> Aber natürlich ist das bei deiner Meinung gegenüber einem Computerspiel nicht der Fall. Ich entschuldige mich, wenn du dich beleidigt gefühlt hast. Trotzdem habe ich meine Prinzipien was die Qualität von Medien angeht und bezeichne diese Art von Generation so, wie ich sie beschrieben habe. Denn in der Masse sind sie daran schuld, dass sich die Spielemacher an ihnen orientieren und alles immer oberflächlicher und dämlicher machen. Mittlerweile ist NFS ein dämlicher Stumpfsinn-Racer geworden und das noch nicht einmal allein zu schulden der schlechten Fahrphysik.
> 
> Ich stelle diese Entwicklung ja auch bei anderen Medien fest. Und ja, wer nicht mal in der Lage ist, ein Spiel ohne ständige Einblendung von irgendwelchen Textmeldungen, Hinweisen und Tipps zu spielen, der ist ein Depp. Und genau für diejenigen werden solche Spiele gemacht.
> ...


 
Dann spiel doch einfach eine Simulation, oder fahre ein echtes auto


----------



## Porsche2000 (20. November 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Dann spiel doch einfach eine Simulation, oder fahre ein echtes auto



Es gibt aber keine so tolle Simulation, außer vielleicht World Racing, das aber auch nicht NFS Porsche die Stirn bieten kann. Project CARS wird der erste Lichtblick, wobei mich das neuerdings auch enttäuscht hat, seitdem bekannt wurde, dass von Anfang an alle Autos und Strecken verfügbar sind.

Also ist das mit den Rennspielen so eine Sache, die wohl kaum ein Entwickler richtig gut hinbekommt. Der Markt ist nahezu überschwemmt mit Spielen, aber kaum eines erfüllt meine Anforderungen


----------



## Galford (20. November 2014)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Project CARS wird der erste Lichtblick, wobei mich das neuerdings auch enttäuscht hat, seitdem bekannt wurde, dass von Anfang an alle Autos und Strecken verfügbar sind.


 
 Komisch, auf einer anderen Seite habe ich genau das angekreidet, und bekam zu lesen "Als Sim würde das Spiel komplett durchfallen, wenn es unsinniges Freischalten einbauen würde."


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2014)

Kann man sehen wie man will.

Ich habs auch lieber wenn man Tuningteile und Credits hat mit Rangsystem.


----------



## Porsche2000 (22. November 2014)

Was hat denn das Freischalten von Inhalten damit zutun, ob ein Spiel eine Sim ist oder Arcade? Der einzige Unterschied dieser beiden Genres ist die Fahrphysik. Bei Sim ist sie realistisch/anspruchsvoll und bei Arcade eher auf reinen Spaß ausgelegt. Man könnte demnach auch in einer Simulation vor den Cops flüchten oder außerhalb von Rennstrecken unterwegs sein.

Ich fände sogar ein Underground 3 als Simulation interessant. Ich habe auch absolut nichts gegen ein neues Hot Pursuit oder Most Wanted - wenn sie denn gut gemacht werden! Leider wird das nicht passieren.


----------

